# Winter Weather Thread 2010-2011 (VI)



## DDD (Feb 2, 2011)

I will start this thread out with a BANG!

It's on boys!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

Thought I was going to have to start this one without you!!.........Just so it would be here!!

Now you done started it with a bang!!


----------



## Trigabby (Feb 2, 2011)

Phew... That's a lotta colors!!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought I was going to have to start this one without you!!.........Just so it would be here!!
> 
> Now you done started it with a bang!!



Just been real busy.  I have to admit, it looks like Wed. of next week has a lot of promise.

I like to see the snow line so far south... gives it a lot of room to come north.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just been real busy.  I have to admit, it looks like Wed. of next week has a lot of promise.
> 
> I like to see the snow line so far south... gives it a lot of room to come north.


Well since I am south of I-20 I will be watching, and waiting!!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks DDD!!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2011)

man it would be nice to have a one more good snow


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 3, 2011)

nickel back said:


> man it would be nice to have a one more good snow




Look outside now


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Was sleeting here at 7 am..kids fussed about getting on the bus in it...


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 3, 2011)

Um.... is this today? I must have missed something... a lot of somethings.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 3, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Um.... is this today? I must have missed something... a lot of somethings.



week from today, look at the date on the model DDD posted.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

...      ...       ...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just been real busy.  I have to admit, it looks like Wed. of next week has a lot of promise.
> 
> I like to see the snow line so far south... gives it a lot of room to come north.


Again?!?!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe we will get one more?


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Again?!?!



stop being such a little girl!  ...no one MAKES you look at the thread Jamie.   You should just follow the rest of the cattle herd and watch the 6 o'clock news!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> stop being such a little girl!  ...no one MAKES you look at the thread Jamie.   You should just follow the rest of the cattle herd and watch the 6 o'clock news!


----------



## Sargent (Feb 3, 2011)

Great... Thanks.

Now I get to spend a week constantly refreshing this thread.  I see my productivity taking a nose dive.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 3, 2011)

And we thought we've had trouble being stranded on the roads here in Atlanta 












http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...snow-half-America-blanketed-snow-weekend.html


----------



## jcountry (Feb 3, 2011)

Got a little freezing rain in w.upson this a.m.   Not much, but the cars were covered in frozen stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Idjits


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> stop being such a little girl!  ...no one MAKES you look at the thread Jamie.   You should just follow the rest of the cattle herd and watch the 6 o'clock news!


You have my permission to shoot a rubber band at him about right.............


wait not yet..............





hold ON!!













NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You have my permission to shoot a rubber band at him about right.............
> 
> 
> wait not yet..............
> ...



The squeeeeeeal sound of many cats having their tails slammed in a door was in fact Jamie after I hit him with the rubber band.

...and I think he simultaneously saw the Chicago snow pics from above.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> The squeeeeeeal sound of many cats having their tails slammed in a door was in fact Jamie after I hit him with the rubber band.
> 
> ...and I think he simultaneously saw the Chicago snow pics from above.




Good Job, FlyDawg!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

Reports of slick bridges up near La Grange.  Anyone put any ground truth on this?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2011)

Flydawg...... Your avatar pic is one of the best I have seen in a long time. I crack up every time I see that.....



Now bring on some more snow.........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You have my permission to shoot a rubber band at him about right.............
> 
> 
> wait not yet..............
> ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

If you look at the TWC, and look at the accuweather site, they never agree.  The temps can vary by 20 degrees sometimes.

Which one tends to be closer to accurate?


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

TWC just let the cat out of the bag...

He goes "and one storm that could bring significant snow to the south next week"

GAME on


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


I wuvs ya Sulli!!!

BRANG ON DA SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## krisjack (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks to be some snow coming on the 10th.We'll see.


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 3, 2011)

But but but.... the Groundhog didn't see his shadow..... tease...... *poaches groundhogs from now on.*


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Flydawg...... Your avatar pic is one of the best I have seen in a long time. I crack up every time I see that.....



Thank you, I searched high & low before settling on this one, I think it's suits me.

The band Weezer had an album called "Raditude" that also had a good image on it.

SNOW for the South... WOO-HOO!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> If you look at the TWC, and look at the accuweather site, they never agree.  The temps can vary by 20 degrees sometimes.
> 
> Which one tends to be closer to accurate?



Neither ...especially when you get more than a few days out with the crazy weather patterns we've been having here lately.  Usually in time frames longer than 3-5 days out, many mets will just use seasonal averages and then adjust temps for changing weather as it gets closer to the event.  Wunderground.com is a pretty good site.


----------



## Krickit (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't want more snow!!


----------



## ryork (Feb 3, 2011)

Just noticed the B'ham Office of NWS issued a Freezing Rain Advisory for all the counties adjacent to GA to the northern extent of their area.  Temps still at or below freezing here with dewpoints in the teens or low twenties at every location close by.  Worries me that we may get a surprise icing event this afternoon.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Krickit said:


> I don't want more snow!!



...oh THERE you are Perry!








Snow is good! We're still too far out to SOUND ALARM, but it's big FAT MAYBE!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Reports of slick bridges up near La Grange.  Anyone put any ground truth on this?



I hope not... My kids are in school... maybe i should make hubby get in the jeep and go check....


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Reports of slick bridges up near La Grange.  Anyone put any ground truth on this?



  32 degrees freezing rain steady rain for about the last three hours makes me wonder how much more is yet to come wife is going to put up some photos.  Yes briges are slick please proceed with caution!! We have a very decent coating of ice but not on the road surface itself ....just everything else!!


----------



## HammerG26 (Feb 3, 2011)

Radar does not look good... not sure how long temps will stay above 32... definitely be safe this afternoon and this evening.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well i tried posting pics but it came up with a secuirty error to try again if failed contact a admin... so i sent the email..ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleet in Hampton...


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Norcross gotta NADA... customer in Columbus says only cloudy there... customer in Anniston says same thing.


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> If you look at the TWC, and look at the accuweather site, they never agree.  The temps can vary by 20 degrees sometimes.
> 
> Which one tends to be closer to accurate?



Since you are new, I will go easy on you... 

Neither.  The interns might update those once a day and they are usually only climo temps.  Meaning they are average temps over a 24 hour set of model runs.  They are worthless.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hampton*

It is sleeting real hard here in Hampton.  Streets are wet.  The temperture is 32.

Deerhunter75


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

Rain got on top of La Grange before the temp got above 32 and trapped the air at the surface.  Very cool stuff for a weather geek!  

temp in Dacula is almost 40, la grange is 32


----------



## deerhunter75 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Sleet*

The sleet is starting to be visible on the valleys of the roof tops.

Deerhunter75


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2011)

this morning when I got up to come to work at 330am my truck was covered in ice and it was still coming down,have know idea how it is now up that way

.... this was in Griffin


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok here of the pics of ice in Lagrange

Anyone care to walk around the swimming pool?


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Rain got on top of La Grange before the temp got above 32 and trapped the air at the surface.  Very cool stuff for a weather geek!
> 
> temp in Dacula is almost 40, la grange is 32



 Mr Guru does this pattern seem to hold though this evening or we moderate temp wise before tonight???


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2011)

deerhunter75 said:


> It is sleeting real hard here in Hampton.  Streets are wet.  The temperture is 32.
> 
> Deerhunter75



sleet here also.




kinda funny, dad was just going on the other day about how winter is over! spring is almost here....now he's freaking out to get the deicing teams ready at the air port.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2011)

ok just got off the phone with my Mother and she says it is sleeting 

north Griffin area


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

Aint done nothing here in Forsyth..Thats a good thing As far as next week..Let er fly..I'm off thur and fri anyhow!


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

Wife finally got the pics to post they are on page 1 of this thread


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 3, 2011)

On 750 at noon they were reporting transfer trucks on there side from hitting ice on the bridge at 85 & I85


----------



## cmarkwillix (Feb 3, 2011)

My prediction for the rest of the winter season. If it snows again and these temps keep staying in the basement I'm going to kill myself. I just thought y'all would like to know. I HATE WINTER. I live in Georgia, not New England. This is seriously cramping my style.


----------



## slip (Feb 3, 2011)

just a _tinnnnny_ bit of snow mixed in.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> On 750 at noon they were reporting transfer trucks on there side from hitting ice on the bridge at 85 & I85



Yea I have a buddy of mine who is a VFF and he said better be careful on the bridges and overpasses  they are slick!!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 3, 2011)

I look forward to some mo snow!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Yea I have a buddy of mine who is a VFF and he said better be careful on the bridges and overpasses  they are slick!!



Just called the School transportation and waiting on them to call me back with what they will do about kids ..Worried now that i think of my brats having to ride a bus on them bridges...


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 3, 2011)

I was stranded in Amarillo for 2 days. Just made it back last night. I decided to drive from Amarillo to Dallas. The roads where ice covered the entire way. I got lucky and made a flight back to the ATL.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope this does not sneak up and bite us....read Kurts blog from today and it kind of sounds like no one can put a finger on what it will do this evening, other then waiting and see what it does.


----------



## ryork (Feb 3, 2011)

Just started sleeting in Carrollton


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Another pic of me driving north of Amarillo in Borger.


----------



## texwilliams (Feb 3, 2011)

mewabbithunter said:


> I was stranded in Amarillo for 2 days. Just made it back last night. I decided to drive from Amarillo to Dallas. The roads where ice covered the entire way. I got lucky and made a flight back to the ATL.



Glad you made it home safely... Maybe we will have another round of snow!


----------



## krisjack (Feb 3, 2011)

We will have a round of snow next week.Say around the 10th.This one maybe little south than the other snow storm tho.


----------



## usardog (Feb 3, 2011)

Snow I need snow!!!! Not rain, not sleet, not winter mix, but SNOW!
HEY DDD my birthday is on Feb 11 sure would be a good Birthday gift.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

*More pics*

Give yall a few more pics still 32 and still freezing rain


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 3, 2011)

Freezing rain/Sleet in Sharpsburg. Ground truth.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD... is this stuff approaching ATL going to all fall as FZRA?


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

here is a few more pics


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 3, 2011)

Have ground reports from Carrolton of snow/sleet/zr mix from the Gerg


----------



## pbradley (Feb 3, 2011)

Rain and sleet in Riverdale.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Have ground reports from Carrolton of snow/sleet/zr mix from the Gerg



wow not far from Canton now and appears to be moving further north....


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleet here at 1:30 now back to rain. It's like  being on the edge of the system.


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> DDD... is this stuff approaching ATL going to all fall as FZRA?



The stuff falling in La Grange is concerning, until some heavier bands get to falling, it is just light enough to keep the cold air trapped.

The stuff that falls tonight after the sun goes down will be interesting.  My initial feeling is it will be 35° and raining, but these low dewpoints have me a little concerned... not really sure what to think.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> The stuff falling in La Grange is concerning, until some heavier bands get to falling, it is just light enough to keep the cold air trapped.
> 
> The stuff that falls tonight after the sun goes down will be interesting.  My initial feeling is it will be 35° and raining, but these low dewpoints have me a little concerned... not really sure what to think.



 Do tell we are still at 32 and still light freezing rain  if we do not rebound and that heavy precip comes though it will not be pleasent.  When it gets dark do you see us staying at 32 or dropping??


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Do tell we are still at 32 and still light freezing rain  if we do not rebound and that heavy precip comes though it will not be pleasent.  When it gets dark do you see us staying at 32 or dropping??



Warm Air Advection (WAA) is going to take over and your temp will come up when the heavy stuff rolls in.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Warm Air Advection (WAA) is going to take over and your temp will come up when the heavy stuff rolls in.



Ty sir I will have to go look that one up not famailier with that term....Still learning....


----------



## ryork (Feb 3, 2011)

All rain here in Carrollton now, and 32.4 degrees......(assuming that's accurate who knows).

The temps have came down a little after the sleet/snow stopped and switched over to rain.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Ty sir I will have to go look that one up not famailier with that term....Still learning....



 Got you Guru so because this system is dragging from the south up out of the gulf thus will drag warm air aloft with it verses if we had same system but with cold air dragging in from the north it would then drop the temps....am i correct??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

cmarkwillix said:


> My prediction for the rest of the winter season. If it snows again and these temps keep staying in the basement I'm going to kill myself. I just thought y'all would like to know. I HATE WINTER. I live in Georgia, not New England. This is seriously cramping my style.



MMAAARRKKK!  Stop playing and get busy on that class work!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

tybery said:


> Storm on the 10th looks like rain.



Wow, that's impressive if you can call that from 7 days out.  Which model run are you banking on?


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

nitram4891 said:


> wow, that's impressive if you can call that from 7 days out.  Which model run are you banking on?



lol!!!! It is their first post as well....


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 3, 2011)

*Hey DDD*

Just answer this........... can I go to Gwinnett, Hall, Barrow Co areas tomorrow????????? 
And if you don't mind tell me if I should stay home Thursday and Friday of next week! Keep up the good work dude!!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

tybery said:


> Storm on the 10th looks like rain.



mmm hmmm... I see....  

You talking about this one?


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Got you Guru so because this system is dragging from the south up out of the gulf thus will drag warm air aloft with it verses if we had same system but with cold air dragging in from the north it would then drop the temps....am i correct??



 do I have the basics or did I miss it by a mile?


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

temps...


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> do I have the basics or did I miss it by a mile?



Nope, you got it the basics of it.


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

tybery said:


> Storm on the 10th looks like rain.



Or what about this?  I mean... please... do tell the viewers at home what they are looking at.


Try to do a little better on your next 1st post.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Nope, you got it the basics of it.



I learn well from the master winter weather Guru... Thank You Sensei


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

Learn to read a map... then come back and play.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Or what about this?  I mean... please... do tell the viewers at home what they are looking at.
> 
> 
> Try to do a little better on your next 1st post.



SNOW SNOW SNOW.....Sensei Guru..... Oh forgive me you have to understand the temp and precip map together to combine for said outcome.....


----------



## DDD (Feb 3, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Just answer this........... can I go to Gwinnett, Hall, Barrow Co areas tomorrow?????????
> And if you don't mind tell me if I should stay home Thursday and Friday of next week! Keep up the good work dude!!!



It is going to be very close.  Temp model I just looked at showed my back yard to be 33° and raining.   

It is going to be a VERY close call.  Kirk Melish was not lying this morning when he said we are going to be on the razor's edge to freezing.

9 times out of ten it ends up being 33°.  But there have been times when it bit us.

I simply can not call it right now.  I did not see the ZR coming in La Grange today... so who knows?


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like all rain to me too.... I'm looking at the DGSWWO Map.....






































(Darned Groundhog Said Winter Was Over)


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Looks like all rain to me too.... I'm looking at the DGSWWO Map.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That stupid thing always lies..i say groundhogs need to be on the varmit list!!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> mmm hmmm... I see....
> 
> You talking about this one?



Hmmm,I'm not to good at reading maps but from what I see that LOW looks to keep all the snow above the I-20 area this go around again?.... next week.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 3, 2011)

Dark and gloomy in Cartersville.  Looks like rain, but nothing coming down. What happened to the nice balmy 46-52 degrees predicted by the weather channel?? hmmmm


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> Sleet here at 1:30 now back to rain. It's like  being on the edge of the system.



Yep,I was about to post the same. Just rain right now in Newnan.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok OK OK!!!!!  
So we gettting rain/ice/sleet tonight!!

Let's talk about NEXT WEDNESDAY!!!!
I WANT SNOW!!!!!!

DDD don't break my heart again.......




.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

Still 32 degrees with freezing dizzle


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks DDD. I got to go makes the money. I'm going to chance it tomorrow. 
Next week I am finishing work on Wednesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Drizzling and 38 Degrees in Dallas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleeting steady and 40 degrees in Bold Springs / Monroe.
Just got ground truth on flurries North of Cedartown.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleeting steady and 40 degrees in Bold Springs / Monroe.
> Just got ground truth on flurries North of Cedartown.



Doing the sleet thing here pretty good right now too...


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just changed over to sleet in Dallas.
Outside thermometer still shows 38 degrees.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Still doing the NO-thing in Norcross


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

sleeting in Canton off HWY140...air temp is 36 and has dropped a bit in the last couple of hours.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 3, 2011)

Steady sleet coming down in Sandy Springs...time to pack it up


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleeting good in Acworth. One of my techs just called me from Rockmart and his wipers are froze. He said it is coming down good there. 
Desk top says it is 34 here. Its show your breath cold I know that


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 3, 2011)

The pine trees and others are starting to weep pretty good here in Carrollton now. Ice definitely building on them.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleeting mixed with some rain here just West of Sandy Springs. Computer says 36F.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Learn to read a map... then come back and play.


 
That was harsh,,,,,He's probably not that far off..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> The pine trees and others are starting to weep pretty good here in Carrollton now. Ice definitely building on them.





Uh oh...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleet in Forsyth county now.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

snowing at a good clip now in Canton from the sleet 30 minutes ago...Roof is getting white...


----------



## HammerG26 (Feb 3, 2011)

Same here in Canton... (well, SW of Canton and NW of Holly Springs)


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 3, 2011)

Its a mess in Birmingham 
http://www.foxalabamalive.com/


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Sleet in Forsyth county now.



How far are you from Post & Hwy 20?

Sleeting in Norcross for about 10 min


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Truck said 31 on the way home. Not sure how accurate, but the roads n trees are looking sluggish. Hope it warms up a bit...


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm just 10 minutes up Yellow Creek from Post rd just inside Dawson County line by Lathem Reservoir and we have snow flurries right now just for your info FlyDawg


----------



## ryork (Feb 3, 2011)

Fair amount of ice starting to accumulate on trees and anything elevated in Carroll County, particularly between Roopville and Carrollton on HWY 27. Also, here at the house south of the Bowdon area.  Was 30 on the truck readout and is 31.9 outside on the digital thermometer here at the house.  Roads were fine when I came home, just wet.  Some sleet/snow reamins on the rooftops, mulch etc. Will see if the temp starts to creep upwards in the next couple of hours.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just hope we don't lose power.
We're on a well.
We lose power, we lose water.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 3, 2011)

Snowing now in Acworth. Starting to stick to deck


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I'm just 10 minutes up Yellow Creek from Post rd just inside Dawson County line by Lathem Reservoir and we have snow flurries right now just for your info FlyDawg



Thank you, I have another 20 min before I bug out from Norcross... 1 hour ride with ZERO traffic... looks like a whole bunch of NO BUENO for me.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to make that trip from Norcross. Post road. That place sure has changed over the years. Remember playing little league baseball when Midway Park was one big field and one little teeball field. The big field was where the football field is now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Just heard from Bitteroot and he said it is snowing like crazy in Rome Ga.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleeting accumulation on the ground now in Dallas.
Temp still 37 degrees.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2011)

Snowing like crazy here in Cleveland.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> Just hope we don't lose power.
> We're on a well.
> We lose power, we lose water.





Now would be a good time to collect up a good supply of water.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now would be a good time to collect up a good supply of water.




Werd.


Off to fill up the bath tubs.........


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

SHEESH!... this is NOT going to be a fun ride home.

Be careful everyone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> Werd.
> Off to fill up the bath tubs.........





What does this mean?


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 3, 2011)

Werd=Word.  Or in Navy speak, Roger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt.M said:


> Werd=Word.  Or in Navy speak, Roger.





Thanks.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

Snowing good in North Forsyth now.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 3, 2011)

Temp has dropped in Acworth..35 to 33 and mix still coming down..ground starting to turn white


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 3, 2011)

Snowing good in Clarkesville


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

man it is sleeting to beat the band now in Canton. Back deck, hot tub cover, grill etc is all covered and solid white! It is coming down like crazy now!!


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 3, 2011)

30 in Yorkville (between Rome and Dallas) sleeting mixed with snow.  Deck is a solid sheet of ice, trees are weeping, glad I'm home.  Last ice (before Christmas) was a 5 1/2 hour ordeal.


----------



## triple play (Feb 3, 2011)

snowing like crazy and 40 degrees in n. hall.


----------



## ryork (Feb 3, 2011)

Has dropped to 31.4 here at the house.  Lightly raining, really building up on the tree limbs etc.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont know the temp but its coming down real good now..Starting to stick in the grass and dirt spots!!!!!


----------



## Crstabel (Feb 3, 2011)

dalton. snow.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt.M said:


> Werd=Word.  Or in Navy speak, Roger.



Ed Zachary.


Temp down to 35 in Dallas.
Rain/Sleet has stopped for now.


----------



## the prospector (Feb 3, 2011)

snowing pretty good in Jasper


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

35.8 in Atlanta right now just north of I20


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 3, 2011)

Y'all probably could have guessed it but I'll go ahead and confirm, snow in Rabun county.

With all the ice and freezing rain it's looking like Nic and a lot of other folks may be working a long hard night.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 3, 2011)

33 in downtown Dawsonville at the Bank. Sleeting hard. Grounds pretty white.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Bitteroot just called and said he's in a heavy snow in Rome and driving slow back to Calhoun where he's gonna look for some DDD/Winterweatherguru Butt to put on his Big Green Egg for dinner..


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 3, 2011)

sleet here in Banks County...


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 3, 2011)

Freezing Rain and Sleet in CVILLE


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2011)

Freezing rain in Ephesus. It is rapidly building on trees! Mets on TV are acting like nothing is happening.  31 degrees on my porch thermometer.


----------



## Crstabel (Feb 3, 2011)

1/2 in on groun in dalton.  i'm on 75s to Bartow now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Freezing rain in Ephesus. It is rapidly building on trees! Mets on TV are acting like nothing is happening. 31 degrees on my porch thermometer.


 
Cause they don't have the ground truth network we do!! 

It would well serve the networks and PTC NWS to subscribe to this site and the GW site..


----------



## HammerG26 (Feb 3, 2011)

I LOVE THE BIG GREEN EGG... had to abandon mine tonight, though - last storm took out the canopy and I cannot grill in the snow


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Time: 6 PM EST 3 FEB 11
Temp: 32 F (0 C)
Dewpt: 32 F (0 C)
Rel Hum: 100%
Winds: NNE at 4 knt
Wind chill: 27 F
Pressure(alt): 1027.5 mb (30.35 in)
Visibility: 10 mi
Skies: cloudy
Weather: 


Ok what is up the temp hasn't moved here all day....Ughhh i hate cold weather...


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

32 here in Canton now...going to be interesting this evening...


----------



## ryork (Feb 3, 2011)

> Freezing rain in Ephesus. It is rapidly building on trees!



I'm just a few miles north of you.  Definitely accumulating on the trees, elevated surfaces and now the grass is getting crunchy.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Warm Air Advection (WAA) is going to take over and your temp will come up when the heavy stuff rolls in.



 Did we lose this effect or it is still on course since temps are dropping north of us  as for us here in Lagrange still holding at 32 degrees? I ask this due to when the heavy stuff rolled into the north Ga area all heck seems to have released.


----------



## Priest (Feb 3, 2011)

So.... this is the surface temperature map for 192 hours out on GFS.  OMG ColD!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow is that showing -10 in the ATL area?


----------



## Priest (Feb 3, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Wow is that showing -10 in the ATL area?



I think it is 0 for ATL and -10 about Cartersville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Wow is that showing -10 in the ATL area?


 
No, for the Chattanooga area. But that is an old model run.

<INPUT id=weatherMap title="" alt="GFS TMPF forecast valid 18 UTC Fri 11 Feb 2011" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2011/02/03/18/GFS_3_2011020318_F192_TMPF_2_M_ABOVE_GROUND.png" type=image name=sounding>


----------



## Priest (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay... sorry, I pull the 12 instead of the 18...  But look at the 18 at a slightly different time.  Either way.... It is still cold!


----------



## Priest (Feb 3, 2011)

You just pulled up 192 hours on one that was run later... have to jump to 180 hour mark to see the super cold on the newer run.  it isnt quite so severe, but almost!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Priest said:


> Okay... sorry, I pull the 12 instead of the 18... But look at the 18 at a slightly different time. Either way.... It is still cold!


 
It'll never hold. Nothing to bottle it up unless that super storm up in Newfoundland does a sit and spin, which is highly unlikely.
Oh, and you may want to adjust the cutesy symbolized acronym. It'll earn you a strike around here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2011)

Atlanta temp up to 37.6 in the last hour and very light if any precipitation.  We will take the rain over the ice for sure.  DDD what is a good website to get live temp profiles for a given location?


----------



## Priest (Feb 3, 2011)

Really?  didnt know that was out of bounds around here... sorry.  I'll dump it out... dont want to step on toes or rules.

I am fine if the cold does not hold... I am just learning how to read any of this stuff, and I know you have done this for quite a while....  Why would the model show it being the likely outcome if it is highly improbable?

Edit: Wow... while I was editing it to adjust it... it got edited for me!  They are quick on it around here!  I didnt cuss because I was trying to stay clean... I am sorry if I broke some rule and it will not happen again.


----------



## Resica (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll never hold. Nothing to bottle it up unless that super storm up in Newfoundland does a sit and spin, which is highly unlikely.
> Oh, and you may want to adjust the cutesy symbolized acronym. It'll earn you a strike around here.



Always looking out for the little guy!!


----------



## Resica (Feb 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Atlanta temp up to 37.6 in the last hour and very light if any precipitation.  We will take the rain over the ice for sure.  DDD what is a good website to get live temp profiles for a given location?



Look up WeatherBug. They have seveal locations in Atlanta.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Priest said:


> Really? didnt know that was out of bounds around here... sorry. I'll dump it out... dont want to step on toes or rules.
> 
> I am fine if the cold does not hold... I am just learning how to read any of this stuff, and I know you have done this for quite a while.... Why would the model show it being the likely outcome if it is highly improbable?


 
You're doing a fine job at it. The more you read them the easier it gets. The models get a whole new set of data input to them on every run as global information is accumulated. the further out from the date the less likely it is to hold. Inside 3 days and it's Katie bar the door.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 3, 2011)

Freezing rain just east of rockmart/union area in Paulding. Has been for quite awhile.


----------



## CharlesH (Feb 3, 2011)

yes, we have a nice collection of ice on all elevated surfaces and tree limbs just N. of Dallas.  From the looks of the radar we may not get out of this tonight.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 3, 2011)

Hm, so wonder what that means for us then? This is weird.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 3, 2011)

DDD, what's going on this Monday evening?  I see we have a little shot at some frozen stuff then as well.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 3, 2011)

See


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> DDD, what's going on this Monday evening? I see we have a little shot at some frozen stuff then as well.


 
Not on the latest runs. That could change though.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not on the latest runs. That could change though.



Yeah, I was surprised to see it.  It is going to be an interesting week.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 4, 2011)

So what's the latestest this morning weather dudes??


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 4, 2011)

partly nasty, mostly rainy, with no chance of warmth


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 4, 2011)

How is the potential storm shaping up for next week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> partly nasty, mostly rainy, with no chance of warmth


 
That pretty well sums it up right there..


----------



## Priest (Feb 4, 2011)

...will be in hand Monday for the Bronco.  Just in case.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That pretty well sums it up right there..



I was referring to the weather, but coincidentally it also applies to Jamie's mood/attitude this morning ...apparently his mama forgot to remind him it was a school night.  

 He looks like he was run over by a lawnmower. 

Too much     

I think he was celebrating the snow forecast a wee bit early.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 4, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> I was referring to the weather, but coincidentally it also applies to Jamie's mood/attitude this morning ...apparently his mama forgot to remind him it was a school night.
> 
> He looks like he was run over by a lawnmower.
> 
> ...


----------



## HammerG26 (Feb 4, 2011)

REALLY????

35 and rain... this SUCKS!
At least the kids can play in SNOW!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 4, 2011)

TWC is saying some wintery mix on monday and snow on thursday....Going to be exciting to see how the models play out over the coming days.


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Priest said:


> ...will be in hand Monday for the Bronco.  Just in case.


I got me some of those, too!!  Tired of worrying about this stuff.  Mine are cables not chains.  

This is what Ford said I should get. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000HZFDPU/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=15684181&s=automotive


----------



## Priest (Feb 4, 2011)

Naturegirl said:


> I got me some of those, too!!  Tired of worrying about this stuff.  Mine are cables not chains.
> 
> This is what Ford said I should get. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000HZFDPU/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=15684181&s=automotive



I've got plenty of clearance on an FSB, no need for the low profile Z6's... and I only have them coming in just in case something is beyond the capabilities of some decent tires on a good 4x4.... *AND* something is important enough for me to want to drive in the mess anyway.  If I have to, I might as well have something with a bit of bite.  I will eventually get even better chains, but this is what I can get on no notice for not much money.


----------



## Priest (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> seriously...snow chains..



With what we got last time that shut everything down... the only things that got out my neighborhood had chains or walked.  Noone was able to drive out for 5 days without chains, and plenty tried.  My roomate and I cleared the road in front of the house to keep people from piling up in the yard like they had before... but I am at the bottom of hills in both directions that are long and steep, that then make a sharp turn and continue up...

Top of the neighborhood is less than a mile driven distance, 145' elevation difference.  When you get out of the neighborhood, it is a left or right turn onto a steep down hill that ends badly as well.  A lot of cars and trucks got totaled over here including me watching a postal service truck sliding on its roof down the road the friday afterward on a solid sheet of ice.

So yes, seriously.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> seriously...snow chains..



"Global warming" is upon us - run for yer lives!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> seriously...snow chains..


 
Ice chains. Give it about 6 more days. You'll figure it out..


----------



## jcountry (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> seriously...snow chains..



You won't be laughing so hard in the bottom of that ditch, sir.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ice chains. Give it about 6 more days. You'll figure it out..



Glen Burns is now saying the front coming next week is going to be a good one with the coldesttemps of the season. He may be payin' attention to yawl after all


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ice chains. Give it about 6 more days. You'll figure it out..



uh oh....are the models still showing a good chance of ice I guess?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> uh oh....are the models still showing a good chance of ice I guess?


 
Actually the newest GFS runs the moisture out of here before the cold sets in good, but then it gives us a high temp on the 11th of 28 degrees F. Then in a matter of a few hours it moves the freezing line to Tennesee, then by midnight brings it back down to mid ga. again. Needless to say, these runs aren't that reliable right now. But come Sunday evening or Monday they should have a lock on it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 4, 2011)

We are getting some pretty loud thunder!  Shaking the house as I type!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 4, 2011)

Man it is loud!


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 4, 2011)

Blowing snow in the 30523


----------



## Keebs (Feb 4, 2011)

Not showing anything over my place, but danged if it ain't drippin heavy!!  I won't complain, I am tired of the "dryness" we've been having here!


----------



## jcountry (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> what ditch?



The one that guys with snow chains stay out of....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 4, 2011)

We have been pounded by rain today!


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2011)

rain and 35 all day.

not 34, and not 36, but 35. all day.


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> well somehow ive made it the 21 years i could drive and the whole time being in the northeast corner of the state without ending up in a ditch cause of snow...my rig's built for snow and common sense goes a long way.




NE Georgia gets a lot more snow than Mayretta or Dallas............you just keep on trucking, we'll keep the chains.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 4, 2011)

slip said:


> rain and 35 all day.
> 
> not 34, and not 36, but 35. all day.



This type of winter weather pattern usually does that. I remember many a winter afternoon watching a thermometer begging it just to drop those few more degrees...and it stubbornly clinging to 34 or 35...all day.


----------



## DDD (Feb 4, 2011)

Last run of the GFS and the last 2 runs of the NAM has peaked my interest for Monday.

If nothing else the event on Monday will set or help to set the stage for Wed/Thursday event.

A lot of the operational models and ensemble models point to a big event.  Some of the other ensembles point towards a non-event.  Which one will win out?  Not sure.  

The devil is in the details up in Canada.  That is where I am watching for the key to what will happen in the SE.


----------



## higgy (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> This type of winter weather pattern usually does that. I remember many a winter afternoon watching a thermometer begging it just to drop those few more degrees...and it stubbornly clinging to 34 or 35...all day.



_still_ 35


but i was hoping for something more along the lines of 65-70


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Last run of the GFS and the last 2 runs of the NAM has peaked my interest for Monday.
> 
> If nothing else the event on Monday will set or help to set the stage for Wed/Thursday event.
> 
> ...



Monday?....what is in store for monday?


----------



## DDD (Feb 5, 2011)

GFS shows plenty of cold on Thursday... freezing at the surface down to Macon maybe a shade south of that.  Moisture looks good coming out of Alabama just as it gets to GA it falls apart.

The Monday system on the GFS looks to be a cold chasing the moisture but the dig from the north is so strong there is residual moisture left behind with the freezing line down to Panama City Beach.  Brutal Cold.

It very well may be like a pitcher telling Barry Bonds he is going to throw one right down the heart of the plate (the set up for the home run on Thursday)  

Just have to wait and see what is on the next episode of as the models turn!

Night!


----------



## Priest (Feb 5, 2011)

Am I going to need to build one of these real quick?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2011)

How much is my question!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 5, 2011)

wow... more than a simple weekend project there.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you, long range forecaster dood


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anxious to see what next week holds!!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 5, 2011)

Well boys and girls... ya'll ready to crash the server this week?

The EURO rolled in along with the GFS and the Canadian... it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls... ya'll ready to crash the server this week?
> 
> The EURO rolled in along with the GFS and the Canadian... it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls... ya'll ready to crash the server this week?
> 
> The EURO rolled in along with the GFS and the Canadian... it's on like donkey kong.



Is this for North if I 20 again?


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls... ya'll ready to crash the server this week?
> 
> The EURO rolled in along with the GFS and the Canadian... it's on like donkey kong.



Oh no!!  

Not again............are we looking at Wednesday into Thursday??  I have to drive to Cumming on Tuesday.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 5, 2011)

runnin' to the store right now to buy up all the milk and bread


----------



## DDD (Feb 5, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Is this for North if I 20 again?



Right now it's Macon northward.  GFS is more supressed and would be more in your favor but you have temp issues with every model right now.  

Have faith though.  5 days to go.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 5, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Is this for North if I 20 again?



Move N


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls... ya'll ready to crash the server this week?
> 
> The EURO rolled in along with the GFS and the Canadian... it's on like donkey kong.



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- yea!


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 5, 2011)

HA!  Loved all the ERPs.

Bring on the snow!  Lots of snow and no ice.  Thanks DDD, Miguel and BigOx for keeping us informed.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Right now it's Macon northward.  GFS is more supressed and would be more in your favor but you have temp issues with every model right now.
> 
> Have faith though.  5 days to go.



Figures!  If it isn't gonna snow down this way I am ready for spring!


----------



## DDD (Feb 5, 2011)

Right now I will just talk about the EURO because it is king at this range.

ATL would be 4-6" with possible freezing rain on the back side up to 1/4" but if it stayed cold enough we would be looking at 8" of snow.

Athens is the big winner with 1.3 QPF which if all snow would be 10" of snow.  

Macon looks to be right on the line of snow and freezing rain.  If Macon were to be all snow it would be 5-7" maybe 8".

Everywhere north of where I just mentioned would be 6-8" of snow repsectively with more in the mountains due to ratios being higher.

The cold air behind the system would be the coldest temps of the entire winter.  It would be brutally cold and would not come out of the deep freeze until Sunday or Monday.

No doubt, if this verifies its going to be as ugly or more ugly than the January 9th storm.  I like the looks of this.  It has blocking and plenty of it up in Canada.  Its all we need with the set up and we have it.

I am getting very happy about what I see as far as potential.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Right now I will just talk about the EURO because it is king at this range.
> 
> ATL would be 4-6" with possible freezing rain on the back side up to 1/4" but if it stayed cold enough we would be looking at 8" of snow.
> 
> ...



Just make that snow line come down about 50 miles and I will be happy!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2011)

Every one has hit on my first night back on shift


----------



## Brian Groce (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls... ya'll ready to crash the server this week?
> 
> The EURO rolled in along with the GFS and the Canadian... it's on like donkey kong.



We will do our best!


----------



## ryork (Feb 5, 2011)

> No doubt, if this verifies its going to be as ugly or more ugly than the January 9th storm.



I would enjoy seeing another good snowfall before the winter is over, I just don't want it to hang around for a week!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Right now I will just talk about the EURO because it is king at this range.
> 
> ATL would be 4-6" with possible freezing rain on the back side up to 1/4" but if it stayed cold enough we would be looking at 8" of snow.
> 
> ...



DDD, would Thomson be more in line with Macon's predictions? we're right on I-20.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> runnin' to the store right now to buy up all the milk and bread



Are you going to accept EBT cards on Friday?


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going to accept EBT cards on Friday?



Only if you're not wanting to buy ferns!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Bring it!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 5, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> Bring it!!!!!



X2!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 5, 2011)

Is this for Wed or Thur next week?


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Soooooo......we're in limbo in dallas-do we put up the sleds or pull out the snow suits???


----------



## DDD (Feb 5, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Is this for Wed or Thur next week?



Would start Wed night and go into the morning on Thursday.


----------



## spotman (Feb 5, 2011)

Come on Snow.. It's South of I-20's turn....


----------



## bml (Feb 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> The cold air behind the system would be the coldest temps of the entire winter.  It would be brutally cold and would not come out of the deep freeze until Sunday or Monday.



This is what worries me. Any wild guess as to temps next week??


----------



## DDD (Feb 5, 2011)

18Z GFS is mainly from about Griffin northward.  Not as much precip as the EURO but that does not matter at this point.

2-4" would be in order...maybe 6 in the mountains.

Very, Very cold air in behind the system.  I just watched Fox 5 and she is mentioning the Wed-Thursday system but then shows 45 for a high on Thursday and Friday and then 50 something on Saturday.  This is absurd!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2011)

spotman said:


> Come on Snow.. It's South of I-20's turn....



x2. real snow, not sleet and ice.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 5, 2011)

Where is spring?
Flowers blooming? Green grass? Actually having leaves on trees! And would someone please go ask Al Gore about this global warming bull butter.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope you all get the snow and maybe can play in all day. I am ready for spring


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Where is spring?
> Flowers blooming? Green grass? Actually having leaves on trees! And would someone please go ask Al Gore about this global warming bull butter.



Last I checked the date today is Feb 5............ When I was in school that was considered winter. Did I miss something.... Spring and all that goes with it will be here soon enough. Line it up DDD, but make it all snow brother.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Where is spring?
> Flowers blooming? Green grass? Actually having leaves on trees! And would someone please go ask Al Gore about this global warming bull butter.


 
A month and a half away.


----------



## usardog (Feb 5, 2011)

Again I say! SNOW SNOW. I need SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 5, 2011)

Where's a mod when you need one????
All these folks on here saying that dirty S word again... I swear ya'll need ya mouths washed out!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Where's a mod when you need one????
> All these folks on here saying that dirty S word again... I swear ya'll need ya mouths washed out!!!



Right here....... You can always ignore this thread if it the "S" word bothers you that much.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2011)

ellaville hunter said:


> I hope you all get the snow and maybe can play in all day. I am ready for spring



Well I have daffodils blooming in my yard.  Even the plants are messed up this year.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 6, 2011)

Somebody go drudge up DDD....we need models...and forecasts..and...I need to know the new waterproof gloves won't go wasted.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pay NO attention to the man behind the curtain...!!!!!

Busy day for all I'm sure, Super Bowl Sunday... friends, parties, travelling to the spot with the biggest TV, best chili or most wings and beer...

Hopefully we can see a map before everything is in full swing.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 6, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Pay NO attention to the man behind the curtain...!!!!!
> 
> Busy day for all I'm sure, Super Bowl Sunday... friends, parties, travelling to the spot with the biggest TV, best chili or most wings and beer...
> 
> Hopefully we can see a map before everything is in full swing.



I would guess church.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 6, 2011)

NOAA is on board with a snow event Wednesday night, but they still aren't showing the really cold temps.  They are saying a high of 39 Thursday.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 6, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> I would guess church.



yep


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> NOAA is on board with a snow event Wednesday night, but they still aren't showing the really cold temps.  They are saying a high of 39 Thursday.



Hope they're wrong cause we'll just miss out by 25 miles or so. It needs to be 60 miles further south!!!!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 6, 2011)

nate23 said:


> i would guess church.



amen.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 6, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Right here....... You can always ignore this thread if it the "S" word bothers you that much.......



It aint that easy..Hubby keeps dragging me back to see what's been said...and it get's addicting..hehehehehe...I've went thru more firewood this year than ever.. besides you guys are way to much fun!!!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have to admit I was kinda hoping for an update this afternoon too.




.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at us all sitting here with baited breath.....LOL


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 6, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> Look at us all sitting here with baited breath.....LOL



 yep!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 6, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 6, 2011)

They called all snow off.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 6, 2011)

DDD - your fans need you!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think the new models get put out till after the game! Anybody got his cell phone#?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2011)

Alright boys, ive got the pitchforks and torches ready.  Yall ready to go on a DDD hunt???


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 6, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> I don't think the new models get put out till after the game! Anybody got his cell phone#?



Here are the model times...

http://daculaweather.com/dacula_model_update.php


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 6, 2011)

......i........neeeeeeeedddd.......a.......weather....update!!!

(hands shaking, got cold sweats)


.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 6, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> ......i........neeeeeeeedddd.......a.......weather....update!!!
> 
> (hands shaking, got cold sweats)
> 
> ...



 Kinda cold,might rain,100% chance of football


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> ......i........neeeeeeeedddd.......a.......weather....update!!!
> 
> (hands shaking, got cold sweats)
> 
> ...


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 6, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> I don't think the new models get put out till after the game! Anybody got his cell phone#?


----------



## jf950y (Feb 6, 2011)

The suspense is killing me .


----------



## HammerG26 (Feb 6, 2011)

NOAA is on board:
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
303 PM EST SUN FEB 6 2011

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>060-066-067-070815-
DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-
CHATTOOGA-GORDON-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-FLOYD-BARTOW-
CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-PAULDING-COBB-
NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-CLARKE-OCONEE-OGLETHORPE-WILKES-
HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-ROCKDALE-WALTON-
NEWTON-MORGAN-GREENE-TALIAFERRO-HEARD-COWETA-FAYETTE-CLAYTON-
SPALDING-HENRY-BUTTS-JASPER-PUTNAM-TROUP-MERIWETHER-
303 PM EST SUN FEB 6 2011

...WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION POSSIBLE MONDAY EVENING ACROSS PARTS
OF NORTH GEORGIA...

A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL SWEEP ACROSS NORTH AND CENTRAL
GEORGIA MONDAY BRINGING MAINLY RAIN TO THE REGION. HOWEVER...AS THE
LOW EXITS THE REGION MONDAY EVENING...COOLER AIR SPILLING IN BEHIND
THE SYSTEM MAY BRIEFLY ALLOW A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW ACROSS PARTS OF
NORTH GEORGIA...GENERALLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM CEDARTOWN TO FORSYTH
AND HOMER. ANY MIXED PRECIPITATION SHOULD BE LIGHT AND IS EXPECTED
TO END BY LATE EVENING. SURFACE AIR TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED TO
REMAIN ABOVE FREEZING DURING THIS PERIOD AND RELATIVELY WARM GROUND
TEMPERATURES WILL RESULT IN LITTLE OR NO SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS. A
FEW AREAS...ESPECIALLY THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS IN THE NORTH GEORGIA
MOUNTAINS...MAY SEE A LIGHT DUSTING...MAINLY ON GRASSY AND ELEVATED
SURFACES. ALTHOUGH ALL PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO END BY
MIDNIGHT...TEMPERATURES ACROSS MUCH OF NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL
GEORGIA WILL BE FALLING AT OR SLIGHTLY BELOW FREEZING BY SUN UP
TUESDAY. ANY ROADS THAT REMAIN WET...GENERALLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM
LAGRANGE TO EATONTON AND WASHINGTON...MAY SEE PATCHY ICY SPOTS...
ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES.

MOTORISTS ACROSS NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA SHOULD REMAIN
ALERT FOR PATCHY ICY SPOTS ON ROADWAYS LATE MONDAY NIGHT AND EARLY
TUESDAY MORNING. SLOW DOWN AND BE ESPECIALLY CAUTIOUS ON BRIDGES AND
OVERPASSES.

ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BRING ANOTHER BOUT OF WINTRY
WEATHER TO NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA WEDNESDAY THROUGH
THURSDAY. THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY CONCERNING THE EXACT TIMING
AND PATH OF THIS SYSTEM WHICH WILL HAVE A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON HOW
MUCH WINTRY PRECIPITATION OCCURS AND WHERE.

STAYED TUNED TO YOUR NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR LOCAL MEDIA FOR THE
LATEST UPDATES ON THESE POTENTIAL WINTER WEATHER EVENTS.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm going to need counseling if he doesn't hurry up. LOL


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 6, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> I'm going to need counseling if he doesn't hurry up. LOL


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

UBER-DIESEL said:


>



Yes, my friend there does not wait well.  And let's be honest Ms. K.... you could probably use some counseling any way.


----------



## Resica (Feb 6, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> I'm going to need counseling if he doesn't hurry up. LOL



Have a drink Liberty and watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 6, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yes, my friend there does not wait well.  And let's be honest Ms. K.... you could probably use some counseling any way.


----------



## DDD (Feb 6, 2011)

yall looking for me?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 6, 2011)

DDD said:


> yall looking for me?



I think LL was about to put out a BOLO for you.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Feb 6, 2011)

DDD said:


> yall looking for me?


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought I got lost in a driveler thread....if it does snow, we won't be able to wade through the chitchat


----------



## DDD (Feb 6, 2011)

Today and last night's EURO backed off the amount of precip but still kept all snow for Macon Northward.   The GFS is not so optimistic.  At least the operational runs of the 18Z GFS.  The ensembles are much more agressive in giving out snow.


Basically, I really believe this one will come back to us as the days roll on.  It is that time for the models to lose the storm only to bring it back.

If in 36 hours it has not come back with avengence, I will call it off, but I think we will be in business.  Temps will be cold behind it on Thursday and Friday, but for all the spring lovers out there...

Around the 14th-15th it looks to be almost 70 degrees.  Crazy.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok...so what you're sayin' is.....we don't know nuffin'. LOL!!!!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool. Get the sleds out!


----------



## cmarkwillix (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't take this. I'm moving to the sun.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 6, 2011)

cmarkwillix said:


> I can't take this. I'm moving to the sun.


~wuss~


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 6, 2011)

cmarkwillix said:


> I can't take this. I'm moving to the sun.



Stick around, it'll change soon enough


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

cmarkwillix said:


> I can't take this. I'm moving to the sun.



wont be long and we'll all be thinkin we're on the sun.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 6, 2011)

slip said:


> wont be long and we'll all be thinkin we're on the sun.



I know,I hate summer.....


----------



## cmarkwillix (Feb 6, 2011)

Normally I wouldn't care. But this being out of work for snow, coupled with the other half's books for school, my closings being rearranged and delayed for two weeks and I'm about to go broke. It's not fun when you depend on good weather to work and get paid. Not to mention the two power bills that have been $300 each. 

I'm sorry to wish no snow for all of you who love it. I just don't want any more bad weather.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 6, 2011)

nickel back said:


> I know,I hate summer.....



mee too


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like tomorrow night will tell the tale, if we can get enough of a shot of cold air behind this disturbance and get the ground temps down then Wens night and Thursday could be interesting.  Depending on the penetration of the cold air anything NW of the ATL looks to be in the snow zone.


----------



## DDD (Feb 6, 2011)

Latest run of the NAM is much more moisture than the last run, which is a good sign in that it is a bi-product of the GFS.  My hunch is the GFS will come back with more moisture this run.

Again, the GFS ensembles were much wetter than the operational run.

Congrats to the Packers.


----------



## southerngentleman (Feb 6, 2011)

DDD, any hope for us down here in Warner Robins???


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 6, 2011)

Now bring on the snow!


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 6, 2011)

Watch the Packers, check here....Watch the Packers...check here...Watch the Packers...check here.....I was pretty pitiful tonight. LOL


----------



## challer (Feb 6, 2011)

DDD said:


> Latest run of the NAM is much more moisture than the last run, which is a good sign in that it is a bi-product of the GFS.  My hunch is the GFS will come back with more moisture this run.
> 
> Again, the GFS ensembles were much wetter than the operational run.
> 
> Congrats to the Packers.



Thanks for keeping us up to date. I hope you are right. I sure could use a couple of bonus days with the family. I thought I was happy with snow days when I was a kid.


----------



## orrb (Feb 7, 2011)

On one hand I want it to snow a bunch. On the other hand I don't want the kids to have to make up more snow days.  The only days left for them to take is Spring Break and the Summer vacation. 

But OMG, I love snow.  I hope it goes down to Williamson, Ga. I have a good friend that lives there and her 5 kids would die to see snow. 

Thank You DDD for all that you do.  Keep up the great work..


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 7, 2011)

Special weather statement...corrected
national weather service peachtree city ga
630 am est mon feb 7 2011

...a mix of rain and snow showers is still possible this evening
across parts of north georgia...

A fast moving upper level trough will move across the area
tonight bringing occasional showers across the area today.
As the trough passes by the area tonight...a mix of rain and snow
showers is possible across parts of north georgia...generally
north of a line from cedartown to forsyth and homer. Any mixed
precipitation should be light and short-lived. You can not rule
out a dusting at higher elevations. The precipitation is expected
to end by midnight with a chance of flurries for the northeast
mountains thereafter.

Temperatures are expected to drop to just below freezing for many
areas of north and parts of central georgia tonight. Patchy ice
will be possible on any roads that remain wet before sunrise...
Especially bridges and overpasses.

Motorists across north and parts of central georgia should remain
alert for patchy ice on roadways early tuesday morning. Slow down
and be especially cautious on bridges and overpasses.

Another storm system is expected to bring another bout of winter
weather to north and parts of central georgia wednesday night and
thursday. There is still uncertainty concerning the exact timing
and path of this system which will have a significant impact on
how much winter precipitation occurs and where.


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

southerngentleman said:


> DDD, any hope for us down here in Warner Robins???



No, I don't think so.

EURO last night was very supressed, had the low down around the Tampa area of Floriduh.

Plenty of cold and not much moisture for the entire state, verbatim from the EURO.

The GFS operational model at 6Z was very dry, but EVERY single one of the ensembles was VERY wet.  Not really sure how that works, but it tells me the operational is out to lunch and will probably come around.

The latest NAM out just 20 minutes ago is a 2-5" snow storm for I-20 northward, maybe more in the mountains.
I think you are going to see the GFS come around to what the NAM is onto and the EURO will come North.  The EURO really has been all over the map with this one.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope this one does not go away. It would be really nice to have another shot a sleding before spring time rolls around to go gobbling!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 7, 2011)

Still a few days out, the most reliable info will be in the morning, correct DDD?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Still a few days out, the most reliable info will be in the morning, correct DDD?


 
Nope, the most reliable info will be when it happens..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, the most reliable info will be when it happens..



I agree.  This is like a roller coaster ride.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, the most reliable info will be when it happens..



...you know....     I started to CLARIFY and add the word FORECAST in there, obviously I should have. 

You never can tell what jackwagon may be lurking out there  waiting for a newbie like me to be vague and ask a stupid question.  ...it's ok, I will take my lumps gracefully, and laugh it off. ...ha... ha... ha... 

...so, weather... tomorrow morning, good forecast info day for Thursday, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...you know....   I started to CLARIFY and add the word FORECAST in there, obviously I should have.
> 
> You never can tell what jackwagon may be lurking out there  waiting for a newbie like me to be vague and ask a stupid question.  ...it's ok, I will take my lumps gracefully, and laugh it off. ...ha... ha... ha...
> 
> ...so, weather... tomorrow morning, good forecast info day for Thursday, right?


 
I did it for Jamie...


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

GFS Operational model still looks very dry for GA with plenty of cold air to go with it.  Litterally the GFS has one solution, the NAM has another and last nights EURO has another.  It's nuts.

The new EURO will be out in about 1.5 hours.  The GFS ensembles will be out in about 30 minutes, will be interesting to see what they are all about with this similar run to the 6Z

More then.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> EURO last night was very supressed, had the low down around the Tampa area of Floriduh.
> 
> ...



 So what did you see in the way of precip for Lagrange/Columbus region Should we expect the white stuff or do you feel it will be more a cold rain event for us?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> GFS Operational model still looks very dry for GA with plenty of cold air to go with it. Litterally the GFS has one solution, the NAM has another and last nights EURO has another. It's nuts.
> 
> The new EURO will be out in about 1.5 hours. The GFS ensembles will be out in about 30 minutes, will be interesting to see what they are all about with this similar run to the 6Z
> 
> More then.


 
Just got a peek at the 12z 90 hour run. Nothing's changed. the GFS is holding fast.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> GFS Operational model still looks very dry for GA with plenty of cold air to go with it.  Litterally the GFS has one solution, the NAM has another and last nights EURO has another.  It's nuts.
> 
> The new EURO will be out in about 1.5 hours.  The GFS ensembles will be out in about 30 minutes, will be interesting to see what they are all about with this similar run to the 6Z
> 
> More then.



10-4 I will wait for those results and then ask respectfully if you would then answer my question...Thank you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...you know....     I started to CLARIFY and add the word FORECAST in there, obviously I should have.
> 
> You never can tell what jackwagon may be lurking out there  waiting for a newbie like me to be vague and ask a stupid question.  ...it's ok, I will take my lumps gracefully, and laugh it off. ...ha... ha... ha...
> 
> ...so, weather... tomorrow morning, good forecast info day for Thursday, right?


Take it out on Sulli............... he's used to it!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did it for Jamie...




It's raining IMBY right now!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Take it out on Sulli............... he's used to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's raining every where south of Atlanta.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did it for Jamie...



LOL... poor Himey, luckily I had tissues within reach. 

Poor guy reminded me of the Snickers commercials... not sure if he was being Aretha, or Betty White.


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

Also of note, there is WAY more precip on the radar this morning than any model had for tonight's event.  This could be a sign of things to come tonight as the forecast from the NWS has been based on the precip being light.


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got a peek at the 12z 90 hour run. Nothing's changed. the GFS is holding fast.



So is the NAM.  Which one you want to believe?

The GFS makes no sense what soever.  Go look at it's ensembles.  Everyone of them is a snow storm.  It's out to lunch.


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

I mean... seriously, this is nuts.

NAM:


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

Gfs


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 7, 2011)

That sure is a bunch of the country covered up in precip....the nam


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm telling everyone at work to expect a cold rain.  This one can go either way and we already used our snow card for metro Atlanta.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did it for Jamie...


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

Canadian model just rolled, says the NAM knows what its talking about.  

GFS operational is an outlier.  

Lets see what mr. euro says later.


----------



## challer (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> Canadian model just rolled, says the NAM knows what its talking about.
> 
> GFS operational is an outlier.
> 
> Lets see what mr. euro says later.



How are you supposed to predict with any sort of confidence when the models are so different?  Are some models better at predicting different types of events or do you just go with what the majority of models are showing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I should be posting this over on GW and will, when I'm done here. But there is a huge gap between the 0c line and the +2c line on this particular 00z map. The map clearly has us in .03 lep which would translate easily to 3" of the white stuff. Now consider this.
The dalr is a constant 1.6 d.f. per 1k.ft. of  elevation which would put us clearly in harms way, but this is a wet event which puts us into the salr of 2.7 d.f. per 1k.ft. of elevation which explains the broad gap between the 0c and +2c lines. 

Basically what they are saying is "it could happen here" but just aren't sure yet. My best guess is time of day, effects of advective cooling and winds are going to play a huge part in who gets what and when. It does appear that a dry slot will be possible on this system and this makes timing of the event in conjunction with the location of the 0c line and time of day critical.

If this model holds it will be a hit and miss scenario for various locations, depending on many variables such as elevation and dewpoint for certain micro-climates around the north of I-20 line.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 7, 2011)

Puts on realist hat:  it's not going to snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Puts on realist hat: it's not going to snow.


 
Putting on a realist hat!! (is that you Tommy?)
We are running min. 7 d.f. below forecast highs for today. Should that trend continue throughout the week then there is a very real shot. Nothing in February and early March surprises me, but those same systems have historically been difficult to forecast accurately. So no, I won't be so quick to slap a cold rain tag on this one like I did the one last week.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update. We might do some prep at our building, plus book rooms at a nextdoor hotel for the folks who gotta be here but can't (don't know how to) drive in it.    
"Scouts motto"


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> Canadian model just rolled, says the NAM knows what its talking about.
> 
> GFS operational is an outlier.
> 
> Lets see what mr. euro says later.



DDD so if I read the maps right with the cold air advection playing a huge role in this ballgame,  we are looking at a decent shot of winter percip tonight along with the continued chance of wintery precip for Wednesday afternoon into Thrusday morning....Is this correct?


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 7, 2011)

OH THANK GOD THEY'RE BACK!!!
(as I break down in tears)

Don't EVER EVER EVER do that again!
My heart can't take it!!


.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 7, 2011)

* going into my corner to pout now... * If you take away my snow i'm SO not speaking to you anymore..


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> So what did you see in the way of precip for Lagrange/Columbus region Should we expect the white stuff or do you feel it will be more a cold rain event for us?



Cold rain for you Ed.  Sorry man.


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

As far as locations right now, North of I-20 I would say 2-3", south of I-20, lots of cold, cold rain.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> Cold rain for you Ed.  Sorry man.



thanks ok DDD just means the wife will be the winner this time she wants no more snow.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> As far as locations right now, North of I-20 I would say 2-3", south of I-20, lots of cold, cold rain.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> As far as locations right now, North of I-20 I would say 2-3", south of I-20, lots of cold, cold rain.



arrgh


all you yankee georgians are spoiled!


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 7, 2011)

So DDD, what's gonna happen ON 1-20??  You know IMBY??




:duckingandhidingfromincoming:


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 7, 2011)

50 deg and heavy sleet IMBY!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Feb 7, 2011)

35 degrees and switching between rain and big half dollar sized snowflakes up here on the Mountain


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> As far as locations right now, North of I-20 I would say 2-3", south of I-20, lots of cold, cold rain.



ding, ding, ding...Although the LPS coming out of the plains then dipping into the lower MS valley before tracking NE is always hard to predict.  This is why you are seeing wide variation in the models.  Only thing is to either blend the average or go with the one that you feel has been the most accurate predicting these types of patterns.

Maybe I should throw a bunch of these similar patterns and outcomes over the last 10 years into our teradata platform and crunch some of my own analytics....


edit note: today is non-event, Wens night is what I am trying to figure out...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 7, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> 50 deg and heavy sleet IMBY!



It sleeted or hailed or somethin here when it first started..I was feeding the hounds and thought what the


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> It sleeted or hailed or somethin here when it first started..I was feeding the hounds and thought what the



YepBut ended quickly!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 7, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> ding, ding, ding...Although the LPS coming out of the plains then dipping into the lower MS valley before tracking NE is always hard to predict.  This is why you are seeing wide variation in the models.  Only thing is to either blend the average or go with the one that you feel has been the most accurate predicting these types of patterns.
> 
> Maybe I should throw a bunch of these similar patterns and outcomes over the last 10 years into our teradata platform and crunch some of my own analytics....
> 
> ...



pump it through that teradata system!!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 7, 2011)

Channel 46 just predicted 3" of snow in canton and 4.5 north of us. About an 1-1.5" in Atlanta.......This is for thursday by 12noon or so.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 7, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Channel 46 just predicted 3" of snow in canton and 4.5 north of us. About an 1-1.5" in Atlanta.......This is for thursday by 12noon or so.



Not gonna happen.  Based on my pessimistic weather data radar enhanced realism not gonna happen model.


----------



## the prospector (Feb 7, 2011)

would'nt care if it snowed hump deep on a camel. wife bought beer, bread, and milk. we're good to go


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 7, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Not gonna happen.  Based on my pessimistic weather data radar enhanced realism not gonna happen model.


I hear ya!!! You got a weather rock to?


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 7, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Channel 46 just predicted 3" of snow in canton and 4.5 north of us. About an 1-1.5" in Atlanta.......This is for thursday by 12noon or so.





GA DAWG said:


> I hear ya!!! You got a weather rock to?



I bought it at spencers.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 7, 2011)

MAN!!!
The wind has picked up something fierce here!


----------



## orrb (Feb 7, 2011)

Went outside just now and wind really is blowing. WOW, my little bird feeders are swinging around.  Here in Temple, Ga, near Union ELm.

My choc lab went out, and turned and came right back in.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 7, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> MAN!!!
> The wind has picked up something fierce here!



I know.  It's nuts!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 7, 2011)

Where did our weather guys go?


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 7, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Not gonna happen.  Based on my pessimistic weather data radar enhanced realism not gonna happen model.



Snow hater!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 7, 2011)

They better not have disappeared again!!
I might take a hostage!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 7, 2011)

The wind is the cold front pushing through!


----------



## orrb (Feb 7, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> The wind is the cold front pushing through!



I know, you would think we would be under a wind advisory , it sounds like my house is going to blow away any min.

I hope the cold front comes in and stays until Sat.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 7, 2011)

The guys from Bham are starting to see it.....looks like Wed-Thurs could be fun
.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

SNOW IS LIKELY ACROSS MUCH OF CENTRAL ALABAMA WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO
THURSDAY. SNOW MAY MIX WITH RAIN AND SLEET AT TIMES AS WELL...BUT ANY
POSSIBLE IMPACTS WOULD MOST LIKELY BE FROM SNOW. CONFIDENCE IS
INCREASING THAT SNOW WILL FALL OVER A LARGE PORTION OF CENTRAL
ALABAMA...BUT THERE CONTINUES TO BE UNCERTAINTY REGARDING POTENTIAL
ACCUMULATIONS.

BEHIND THIS SYSTEM...A COLD AIR MASS IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO THE
SOUTHEAST WHICH COULD BRING A HARD FREEZE TO PORTIONS OF CENTRAL
ALABAMA FRIDAY MORNING.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

ACTIVATION OF STORM SPOTTERS AND EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT MAY BECOME
NECESSARY ON WEDNESDAY DUE TO THE POSSIBILITY OF SNOW.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 7, 2011)

The models are showing snow/ice Wens/Thurs but then a rapid warm up on sat/sun...possibly upper 60's.  If it does snow it won't last long.  Again, this trough pushing through needs to drag down some cold air and get it in place for the LPS forming in the upper rockies currently.  That LPS will move into central LA by early Wens morning.  Currently it does not appear that the LPS will deepen and tap a ton of gulf moisture.  Looks like it will initially be a deep "wrinkle" in the atmosphere and it will become more shallow as it lifts up the east coast.  It won't pull cold air in behind it, more like it will allow a south flow in all levels of the atmosphere and usher in warmer temps by the weekend.   This will not be a re-run of the January storm...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2011)

Good grief. I just looked at the 18z NAM and GFS. Could they possibly be at more polar opposites..????


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 7, 2011)

I am so not going to have fingernails left after this....SOMEBODY make up their mind already!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2011)

00Z NAM is dry.  Very freaking dry.

In Arkansas and MS is snows like there is no tomorrow Wednesday morning and as it comes East it just fizzles out.  Makes me want to jump off a cliff.  Unreal!

EURO and UKMET vs. GFS and NAM.  Good old fashioned World War.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 7, 2011)

what is interesting is look at the 60 hour NAM panel, it shows a reforming of moisture more in Thursday 12Z across central bama.  Interesting the fizzle at 54 hours but the re-form at 60 hours.  Looks like this is too unpredictable, will know tomorrow.

http://weather.unisys.com/nam/nam.php?plot=pres&inv=0&t=60


Check out the loop and watch the reform in the last NAM panel....the question will be which direction will that moisture move?  SE or NW...???

http://weather.unisys.com/nam/nam.php?plot=pres&inv=0&t=l


----------



## DDD (Feb 8, 2011)

Canadian model still says nice snow storm for Thursday morning.

GFS says storm Cancel.

NAM says storm Cancel.

If EURO says nice snow storm, I will just not know what to think.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Canadian model still says nice snow storm for Thursday morning.
> 
> GFS says storm Cancel.
> 
> ...



So you are going with a 50/50 chance.


----------



## DDD (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So you are going with a 50/50 chance.



Pretty much!  LOL!

I have to keep telling myself this is 60 hours out.

Went back and read the thread from the Christmas storm.   It was really funny... I called the storm off at 66 hours out.  It looked horrible.  We all know what happened.  

I am hoping for more of the same out of this one.

Love your avatar!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So you are going with a 50/50 chance.



Smarta..........lec


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

holy cow at the wind right now.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fox 5 on TV this morning calling for a FAST moving storm to begin coming through Wednesday evening, and overcome the warmer temps from earlier in the day and have 1"-2" accumulations by Thursday morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 8, 2011)

looking more and more like a non-event...  just as well.  dont need to miss any more work than i have to this year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Got about an inch here this morning on top of a layer of ice from the rain that fell early last night and froze. Fun 40-mile commute this morning through the demolition derby.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

Non-event i plan to be at work Thursday, bummer.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh well. I will keep the sleds close by just in case.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> looking more and more like a non-event...  just as well.  dont need to miss any more work than i have to this year.



Yeah, I'm in total agreement there... even more so with the kids in school


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got an appointment Thursday morning.
Just wondering if I'm gonna make it.



.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2011)

A little foreshadowing maybe???  This pulled up next to me this morning in the butta truck traffic


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

I WILL SNOW IT WILL SNOW IT WILL SNOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!! (or I'll cry)


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2011)

Although it does worry me when FFC is calling for something


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Ffc?????


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> Ffc?????



National Weather Service 
Peachtree City, Georgia


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 8, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Although it does worry me when FFC is calling for something



What did they call for when we got the 5-7" around the area around the 10th of January? Wasn't it like 1-2"?


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> National Weather Service
> Peachtree City, Georgia



Yeah, that was a HUGE 'duh' moment for me...LOL..My only excuse was that I"m sleep deprived. As soon as I typed it, I got it.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> What did they call for when we got the 5-7" around the area around the 10th of January? Wasn't it like 1-2"?



Yup. AND, just so ya know James Spann isn't callin' fer anything the weather service is..and he's 'righter than them'.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just noticed this from this morning...

SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
416 AM EST TUE FEB 8 2011

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>073-078-079-
082130-
DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-
CHATTOOGA-GORDON-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-FLOYD-BARTOW-
CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-PAULDING-COBB-
NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-CLARKE-OCONEE-OGLETHORPE-WILKES-
HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-ROCKDALE-WALTON-
NEWTON-MORGAN-GREENE-TALIAFERRO-HEARD-COWETA-FAYETTE-CLAYTON-
SPALDING-HENRY-BUTTS-JASPER-PUTNAM-HANCOCK-WARREN-TROUP-
MERIWETHER-PIKE-UPSON-LAMAR-MONROE-JONES-BALDWIN-HARRIS-TALBOT-
416 AM EST TUE FEB 8 2011

...WINTER WEATHER EXPECTED WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY...

LOW PRESSURE EXPECTED TO TRACK ACROSS THE GULF OF MEXICO IS
EXPECTED TO BRING ANOTHER BOUT OF WINTER WEATHER TO NORTH...AND
PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY.

BEST CHANCES FOR ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE ACROSS THE FAR NORTH
COUNTIES WHERE 1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW COULD OCCUR. THE REST OF
NORTH GEORGIA COULD SEE ACCUMULATIONS IN THE 1/2 TO 1 INCH RANGE AND
A MIX OF RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW COULD FALL AS FAR SOUTH AS HARRIS
TO WARREN COUNTIES.

THERE IS STILL PLENTY OF UNCERTAINTY CONCERNING THE STRENGTH
OF THE SYSTEM WHICH WILL HAVE A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON HOW MUCH
SNOW OR MIXED WINTER PRECIPITATION OCCURS.

STAYED TUNED TO YOUR NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR LOCAL MEDIA FOR THE 
LATEST UPDATES ON THIS POTENTIAL WINTER WEATHER EVENT.

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=ffc&wwa=special%20weather%20statement


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 8, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> Yup. AND, just so ya know James Spann isn't callin' fer anything the weather service is..and he's 'righter than them'.



LOL! What is James calling for?


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

48 Hour RGEM


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 8, 2011)

DDD where are you???


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2011)

O Canada


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2011)

Really like the trends so far in the 12z runs.  Even the GFS showed  a little something...which is more than it's done in a few days


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 8, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Really like the trends so far in the 12z runs.  Even the GFS showed  a little something...which is more than it's done in a few days



GFS better hop on the wagon, before she gets left behind


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 8, 2011)

It aint gonna snow! To many folk calling for it already..


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

All quiet around here today....I can hear the crickets


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 8, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> O Canada



Let it snow, let it snow!!


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> O Canada



O Canada is correct....please verify


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 8, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> O Canada is correct....please verify



I shall pray with you


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 8, 2011)

Must have an update.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything is trending wetter...even the GFS.


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN (Feb 8, 2011)

I see a DDD at the bottom of the page  YAY!!!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 8, 2011)

It's on.

Looking for 2.5" on average around ATL.  I-20 northward.

Models are ALL trending wetter with each model run.  GFS had nothing yesterday, its up to 1" of snow now.

Here are the model run downs in snow:

CMC: 4"
JMA: 3.5"
UKMET: 2.5" 
Euro: 2.5" 
NAM: 2" 
GFS: 1"


----------



## orrb (Feb 8, 2011)

Cnn has Atlanta listed as 1 inch..  I hope we get more than that.  Thank you all for the updates.

I like the CMC model.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## challer (Feb 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> It's on.
> 
> Looking for 2.5" on average around ATL.  I-20 northward.
> 
> ...



Thats what I am talking about!!! When you bring good news it is worth the wait!  Lets hope it keeps trending wetter.  I bought two new sleds that I need to get my kids on.


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 8, 2011)

So is it a sure thing to make the beer, bread, and diet coke run?


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> It's on.
> 
> Looking for 2.5" on average around ATL.  I-20 northward.
> 
> ...



What are your thoughts on temps after the event?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 8, 2011)

http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=week&thread=63&page=1

Y'all gonna shut down woody's again with the weather traffic


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2011)

> .SHORT TERM /TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT/...
> COLD AND DRY TONIGHT WITH CLEAR SKIES AND DIMINISHING WINDS. FAST
> MOVING...WEAKENING...UPPER LEVEL SYSTEM SWEEPS TOWARD THE STATE
> WEDNESDAY WITH INCREASING CLOUDS THROUGH THE DAY. MOST IF NOT ALL
> ...



Well FFC is holding off issuing anything until tonight at the earliest it seems and if I'm reading it right it seems they think the models are on the high side of temps as well... wonder if it really will get to 40 on Thursday


----------



## win280 (Feb 8, 2011)

bring on the snowclap:


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 8, 2011)

What time is this going to start?  Is it going to be a 7am thing? or an 11am thing? or a 3pm thing?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 8, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> What time is this going to start?  Is it going to be a 7am thing? or an 11am thing? or a 3pm thing?



Early morning hours on Thursday (06Z)


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Bring it!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 8, 2011)

...to SNOW... or NOT to snow... that be the question!

I think it's coming, how much isn't really a concern to me right now, but I would like to know temps for Thursday. Would someone be so kind as to post what they see for Thursday highs and lows?

Thank you.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is pretty interesting from BMX...

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BIRMINGHAM AL
310 PM CST TUE FEB 8 2011

.DISCUSSION...

THE ACTIVE WINTER WEATHER SEASON OF 2010-2011 WILL WRITE ITS
LATEST CHAPTER OVER THE NEXT 24 TO 36 HOURS. STORM SYSTEM NOW
GETTING ORGANIZED IN THE SOUTHERN PLAINS IS FORECAST TO MOVE
QUICKLY EASTWARD AND BRING ANOTHER BOUT OF WINTRY PRECIPITATION TO
CENTRAL ALABAMA BEGINNING AROUND THIS TIME TOMORROW.

CUTTING RIGHT TO THE CHASE -- THE GFS MODEL HAS TRENDED IN A WETTER
DIRECTION COMPARED TO LAST NIGHT`S RUNS...AND IS NOW CLOSER TO
BEING IN LINE WITH OTHER MODELS IN LIQUID QPF. I NOTICED THAT THE
(06Z) GFS WAS FORECASTING SURFACE DEWPOINTS ABOUT 5-8 DEGREES
LOWER THAN THE (12Z) NAM DURING THE DAY ON WEDNESDAY. I SUSPECT
THAT THIS FORECASTED NEAR SURFACE DRYNESS WAS AT LEAST ONE OF THE
REASONS THAT THE GFS` QPF WAS LOWER -- THE GFS HAD MORE LOW LEVEL
EVAPORATION TO OVERCOME BEFORE TAKING PRECIP ALL THE WAY DOWN TO
THE SURFACE. NOT SURE WHY THE GFS HAD THESE LOWER DEWPOINTS.
PERHAPS IT WAS ADVECTING THE ARCTIC AIR MASS OVER TOP OF THE SNOW
PACK TO OUR NORTH MORE THAN THE OTHER MODELS. WELL...IT HAS
TRENDED IN THE MORE MOIST DIRECTION...WHICH MEANS THAT IT HAS ALSO
TRENDED ITS RESULTANT QPF UPWARD. SO THAT GREATLY REDUCES THE
POSSIBILITY THAT THERE ENDS UP BEING VIRTUALLY NO PRECIP HERE
TOMORROW NIGHT.

HAVING SAID ALL THAT...I AM FEELING PRETTY GOOD ABOUT OUR ONGOING
FORECAST AND WILL NOT MAKE ANY BIG CHANGES BASED ON THE MORNING
MODEL RUNS. IF EVERYTHING PANS OUT AS PER THE MODELS...WE MAY BE
ABLE TO GET BY WITH A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR MOST AREAS.
PERHAPS JUST A FEW COUNTIES EVENTUALLY NEEDED A WINTER STORM
WARNING. THE GREATEST SNOWFALL POTENTIAL I SEE IS IN THE WESTERN
HALF OF THE CWA. THE NORTHWEST COUNTIES HAVE A SHOT AT MORE THAN
TWO INCHES...BASED ON THE ASSUMPTION THAT THEY WILL HAVE THE
LONGEST TIME WITH TEMPERATURES SUPPORTIVE OF SNOW. ANOTHER AREA
THAT COULD GET MORE THAN TWO INCHES IS FROM SUMTER COUNTY EAST-
NORTHEASTWARD TO PERRY OR CHILTON COUNTY. THIS AREA MAY BE IN THE
QPF/TEMPERATURE SWEET SPOT...WHERE TEMPS ARE JUST COLD ENOUGH AND
QPF IS ENHANCED ENOUGH TO SUPPORT HEAVIER SNOW. FRONTOGENETIC
FORCING CHARTS ALSO SUGGEST THAT THIS COULD BE AN AREA TO WATCH
FOR A MESOSCALE TYPE ENHANCED BAND TO SET UP. WITH THIS IN
MIND...AND GIVEN THIS POSSIBILITY...I WOULD FEEL A BIT BETTER
INCLUDING MARENGO...PERRY...AND CHILTON COUNTIES IN THE WINTER
STORM WATCH.

FARTHER TO THE EAST IS A BIT MORE UP IN THE AIR...SO TO SPEAK. ALL
MODELS STILL SUGGEST THAT MOISTURE LEVELS WILL BE DIMINISHING AS
THE SYSTEM MOVES EASTWARD ALONG THE GULF COAST. *I AM NOT AS
CONFIDENT THAT IT WILL (BE DIMINISHING). IN FACT...LOOKING AT THE
CONDITIONS AND OBSERVATIONS IN THE TEXAS AND OKLAHOMA PANHANDLES
THIS AFTERNOON...I`M STARTING TO WONDER IF THIS THING MAY ACTUALLY
BE STRONGER THAN MODELS ARE FORECASTING WHEN IT ARRIVES HERE. I
MEAN...THERE`S A 60 DEGREE SPREAD ACROSS JUST A 200 MILE AREA IN
WEST TEXAS...WITH WINDS BLOWING 30 KNOTS VIRTUALLY DIRECTLY TOWARD
EACH OTHER. THAT`S A LOT OF FRONTOGENESIS AND BAROCLINICITY. I CAN
ONLY IMAGINE A SURFACE LOW REALLY GETTING CRANKED UP BEYOND WHAT
THE MODELS ARE CURRENTLY FORECASTING. TRANSLATE THAT
DOWNSTREAM...AND THERE IS STILL THE POSSIBILITY THAT WE COULD HAVE
A MUCH LARGER 2+ INCHES SNOW AREA THAN THE MODELS SUGGEST.* SO --
ASIDE FROM THE ADDITION OF THE AFOREMENTIONED COUNTIES WILL NOT
MAKE ANY OTHER CHANGES TO THE WINTER STORM WATCH AREA EVEN THOUGH
IT MAY SEEM TO CONFLICT A LITTLE WITH OUR CURRENT SNOW AMOUNT
FORECAST.


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I want snow!!
But could it wait till AFTER my 10am appointment on Thursday??


K.
Thanks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 8, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> I want snow!!
> But could it wait till AFTER my 10am appointment on Thursday??
> 
> 
> ...



should be good and slip-sloppity by then.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The low is now 998mb.  Isn't this stronger than what was  modeled?


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/new/viewsector.php?sector=15&parm=pmsl&underlay=1

and look at the temps...


----------



## UncleStinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Man are we gonna get left out of this one, would love some m more snow fore winters over


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> LOL! What is James calling for?


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

*snort* He said......baroclinicity.....


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Missed channel 2 news. Whats ole Glenn calling for?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess everyone is in here


----------



## CharlesH (Feb 8, 2011)

Glenn was very depressing if you want snow.  I just hope we have some better news in a little while from DDD; I know that the local mets are usually way off


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Hopefully DDD will give us a report soon.


----------



## FishingAddict (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd wager money that it won't be enough to sled on the streets or cause bad driving conditions, if we get any at all.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Hello!



Hi


----------



## jcountry (Feb 8, 2011)

It will melt by 10 am!

-Heard it here first!!  (At least that is what my weather rock says!)


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 8, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> I'd wager money that it won't be enough to sled on the streets or cause bad driving conditions, if we get any at all.



Thats kind of what im thinking as well...


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

jcountry said:


> It will melt by 10 am!
> 
> -Heard it here first!!  (At least that is what my weather rock says!)



My weather rock says theres a 30% chance of snow.  It also said 73% of statistics are made up and 27% of lies are true.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 8, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> I'd wager money that it won't be enough to sled on the streets or cause bad driving conditions, if we get any at all.



I'm picturing something similar to the Christmas event(3" with clear streets.  Sledding GTG in the grassy areas...quick melt.)


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 8, 2011)

I give up. ANDERSON OUT!


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.wsbtv.com/image/26788643/detail.html


----------



## pbradley (Feb 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> http://www.wsbtv.com/image/26788643/detail.html



Who's the new gal?


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea right, I'm going to trust the severe weather idiots......I wonder what they were saying 36 hours from the Jan 9th storm........


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 8, 2011)

I do NOT want to pout..I repeat..do NOT want to pout..somebody tell me we'll get snow!


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Who's the new gal?



Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## pbradley (Feb 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Elisha Cuthbert



Son of a gun; I shoulda recognized her from 24. Pretty gal, for a blonde.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2011)

snow


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> snow



Rain


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Rain



Why are you not banned anymore?


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 8, 2011)

Because he has to enlighten everyone about his weather rock.


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2011)

cold rain for south of I20 again?


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Why are you not banned anymore?



I was only half banned.


----------



## jf950y (Feb 8, 2011)

whatcha think DDD


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 8, 2011)

Everybody get quiet he is about to speak,


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## cmarkwillix (Feb 8, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> I do NOT want to pout..I repeat..do NOT want to pout..somebody tell me we'll get snow!



Don't make me come over there and spank you.


----------



## DDD (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow... So I have to adjust here...

Warner Robbins and maybe even farther south will see snow fly tomorrow night.  The cold is plenty deep the real question mark is how much.  Nothing really showing a ton of moisture.  Nothing like back on January 9.

Right now 1-2" over Warner Robins, East, West and North of there is possible.  mountians and counties right up against TN are the biggest winners.

MS, ARK, and West Alabama are the big winners.  It falls apart as it comes East and then reloads when it reaches the SC / NC coast.


Really stinks because if it would hold together it would be 5-7"


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> Wow... So I have to adjust here...
> 
> Warner Robbins and maybe even farther south will see snow fly tomorrow night.  The cold is plenty deep the real question mark is how much.  Nothing really showing a ton of moisture.  Nothing like back on January 9.
> 
> ...



Is that the only areas expected to get snow or do you think it might snow from that far south all the way up and getting deeper the further north it goes?


----------



## DDD (Feb 8, 2011)

Steven Farr said:


> Is that the only areas expected to get snow or do you think it might snow from that far south all the way up and getting deeper the further north it goes?



No.  I am probably being optimistic about Warner Robbins.

It maybe more Macon northward, climotology says it won't snow that far south, but I am trying to be optomistic.

I think it is going to be a widespread 1-2".


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 8, 2011)

DDD said:


> No.  I am probably being optimistic about Warner Robbins.
> 
> It maybe more Macon northward, climotology says it won't snow that far south, but I am trying to be optomistic.
> 
> I think it is going to be a widespread 1-2".



Ah gotcha.  Thanks man.  I am hoping we ge a little more than that up here in Habersham.


----------



## fireman401 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is going to be interesting.  I have an evening meeting near the Braves Stadium Wednesday and an event at the Freight Depot near the Capital at lunch Thursday.  Going to be fun watching the white stuff fly.  I just pray that it doesn't goof up the roads.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 8, 2011)

2 inches would be good for Thomson!!! Although it will probably be an inch or less. We'll see


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Why are you not banned anymore?





deermeat270 said:


> I was only half banned.


We would at least have to raise a petition to bring back yo avatar!!


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

cmarkwillix said:


> Don't make me come over there and spank you.



I ain't skeered of YOU!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 9, 2011)

... sigh ... ok then


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

Wellllllll.....don't give up hope....I'm not convinced it's all done.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 9, 2011)

James Spann is calling for a sweet spot of snow on his map. Running from say Carrollton to north of Columbus. Saying maybe 2"-3" is possible. That in line with your thinking DDD?


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> James Spann is calling for a sweet spot of snow on his map. Running from say Carrollton to north of Columbus. Saying maybe 2"-3" is possible. That in line with your thinking DDD?



here is his map


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

The radar and ground truth out of Texas this morning is telling of why James Spann over in Alabama is forecasting what he is.

This LPS has been progged to take a southern route.  Dallas was to get 3-6".  They have a dusting on the ground. 

But 100 miles to their north where 2-4 was expected, they have 12-16".  This one has surprise written all over it.  As I have stated 1,000000000000 times, the models have underperformed on moisture all year.  This one will be no different.

I do differ with James thinking though because of surface temps.  While 850's will be below freezing and moisture will be abundant at that level, Macon southward is too warm at the surface.  It will probably fall as snow once it switches over from rain, but it will not stick.  

From say... LaGrange to McDonough over to Augusta, I think it all sticks and still say 2.5" is in order from there northward to about the foothills of the mountains and then its just not as abundant moisture wise.

This could be a situation where South ATL gets more than north ATL.  I think the big losers in all this could be places in the NW like Rome.

Big But here and we are not talking about certain members on the board, BUT, if this thing comes more North you can shift the amounts upwards on snow totals but the snow/rain line will come north as well.

I am going to say 2" for metro ATL, 2.5 for South metro ATL down to McDonough and all points West and East of there.  James has his lines drawn more SW to NE and this is probably more accurate, but I am going to be different and just go W to E.  For now.


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, what time later today will you update us?


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

topfuelgirl said:


> DDD, what time later today will you update us?



Probably around lunch time.


----------



## Money man (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, estimation of when it should start falling?


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you DDD!!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 9, 2011)

Rest assured Snow is on the way for NW GA-My property at present is loaded with thousands of feeding blackbirds finding what they can to eat.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I saw the first City of Atlanta salt/sand truck this morning laying down some sand on a couple icy patches this morning.  Bring on the snow.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Money man said:


> DDD, estimation of when it should start falling?



My guess right now would be 9PM to Midnight.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

every time they draw a line its right through Griffin.....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 9, 2011)

HELP DDD!!!!!

Do i buy bread, milk and eggs now or will i be ok to pick it up on my way home????    Can you give us a grocery store forecast?


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, *I* say.....4" in Dallas. 'Cause I said so.


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

> My guess right now would be 9PM to Midnight.



DDD, are you referring to an approx start in ATL area proper?  Or when it first starts to cross from AL?  I'm about 2 miles from the line.  Appreciate what you do.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Latest short term modeling is not good.  This really may turn into a non-event... as it comes East it may die altogether just to fire back up as it gets close to the coast.

Its not going to be January 9th all over again, that is for sure.  This is a light event at best and 2.5" may be over done at this point.


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 9, 2011)

ddd said:


> latest short term modeling is not good.  This really may turn into a non-event... As it comes east it may die altogether just to fire back up as it gets close to the coast.
> 
> Its not going to be january 9th all over again, that is for sure.  This is a light event at best and 2.5" may be over done at this point.



woohoo!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well...who's ready for this cold front to come on through??


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

We want snow!!!!


----------



## K80 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> But 100 miles to their north where 2-4 was expected, they have 12-16".



Come on DDD lets make this happen in NE Georgia!


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2011)

topfuelgirl said:


> We want snow!!!!



Gotta go north. We haven't seen grass in over a month.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 9, 2011)

Resica said:


> Gotta go north. We haven't seen grass in over a month.



...drugs are BAD... mmm-kay?


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

Non event, my weather rock pessimistic radar calls for light cold rain mixed with sleet and snow.  There will be no accumulation, no school closings and everyone should expect to report to work tomorrow.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

I do believe I am going to agree with Deermeat on this one.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Non event, my weather rock pessimistic radar calls for light cold rain mixed with sleet and snow.  There will be no accumulation, no school closings and everyone should expect to report to work tomorrow.



...even worse, we'll be teased by all the white stuff sticking in the yards and trees looking all pretty, but roads will be clear, temps cold, and rain will be wet.


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

I am keeping the faith!


----------



## challer (Feb 9, 2011)

topfuelgirl said:


> I am keeping the faith!



I am with you!! It always seems to be changing so we won't know for sure until we know for sure!


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

Local forecasters are downplaying the system now saying metro  atl will get a dusting and by 8 am it will be all gone and you won't even know it snowed by afternoon.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking at the radar on my phone back in Miss it looks like it might be going a little south?? But if I draw a line from the heaviest blue it goes right over Atlanta.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't give up yet... latest run of short term modeling and the GFS has put down the most moisture yet.

The radar back in ARK is holding together nicely, lets just hope it holds.

Arkansas is getting DUMPED on.  Their surface temps are really low and it is causing super high snow ratios.  Surface temps will not be that way here, but increasing the moisture will help get us into the 2.0 mark.

BTW, 2.0 of snow will play havok on the roads in the morning.  However, in true Georgia fashion the temp should be well above freezing by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Local forecasters are downplaying the system now saying metro  atl will get a dusting and by 8 am it will be all gone and you won't even know it snowed by afternoon.



Based on the model data they used which would be the 6Z, that would be correct.

But the 12Z and short range modeling looks much better than that.

T.V. guys suck in these situations.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Don't give up yet... latest run of short term modeling and the GFS has put down the most moisture yet.
> 
> The radar back in ARK is holding together nicely, lets just hope it holds.
> 
> ...



Reports of 4" per hour snow rates in ARK.

PRELIMINARY LOCAL STORM REPORT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LITTLE ROCK AR
908 AM CST WED FEB 09 2011

..TIME... ...EVENT... ...CITY LOCATION... ...LAT.LON...
..DATE... ....MAG.... ..COUNTY LOCATION..ST.. ...SOURCE....
..REMARKS..

0830 AM HEAVY SNOW 7 SW JASPER 35.93N 93.28W
02/09/2011 E12.0 INCH NEWTON AR BROADCAST MEDIA

AT MURRAY IN NEWTON COUNTY...THERE WAS ONLY A DUSTING AT
530 AM...AND THEN 12 INCHES AS OF 830 AM.


----------



## Skooter92 (Feb 9, 2011)

*sigh* Patiently waiting for snow or no snow...or worse yet ICE!


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

It needs to be stated again, south of I-20 down to just north of Macon maybe higher in snow total than North of I-20.

Not saying it will happen but the model data suggest as much.

The cut off from snow to rain will be very sharp.  You will either be all rain or all snow.  No tweeners.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Skooter92 said:


> *sigh* Patiently waiting for snow or no snow...or worse yet ICE!



No ice in this one.  Now, warm tires rolling over cold snow and refreezing?  Different story.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, are you still leaning to your ealier forecast of snow through Georgia?


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

the DOT was on "live" TV hooking up all their plows and getting ready...they have a team called the "snow fighters" on call for it too.



so it'll be a non-event for sure.


----------



## Skooter92 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> No ice in this one.  Now, warm tires rolling over cold snow and refreezing?  Different story.



Exactly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd be happy with 2" in ATL.  Based on the last GFS run thats exactly what we get.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> DDD, are you still leaning to your ealier forecast of snow through Georgia?



This one has waffled more than an ugly girl at waffle house. 

The early call of 2.5" may hold true.

The GFS kept killing the moisture as it came East.  The EURO did as well but not as bad.  The Canadian model as screamed nice snow storm for days for I-20 northward.  The NAM has said 2" for a while and then it backed way off this morning and has come back with it's latest run to look like 1-2".

The RUC, which is a short range model that re-issues every hour has gotten wetter and wetter with it's solution.  The solution it just put out an hour ago for 12 hours from now is way more juicer than its solution 3 hours ago.

The most snow I could find called for in Arkansas was 15" and it was isolated.  They have almost 24" on the ground as we speak due to high ratios.  I am beginning to wonder if the modeling is trying to play catch up and this thing is has much more potential than we have given it credit.  I don't think we will see something like 6", but I am starting to wonder if some places, especially south of I-20 could cash in on say 3-4"???

I can tell you that if the dang radar holds together, its going to be a "whoops" from the NWS and the local talking heads.

We are about 12 hours out from ground truth.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> This one has waffled more than an ugly girl at waffle house.
> 
> LOL!!!!


----------



## MD746 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, Im south of I20 you said a chance for 3"-4". What would it take for this to happen.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Based on the model data they used which would be the 6Z, that would be correct.
> 
> But the 12Z and short range modeling looks much better than that.
> 
> T.V. guys suck in these situations.



I hope you know I'm right there with you hoping for this event.  It's just fun to be pessimistic.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

MD746 said:


> DDD, Im south of I20 you said a chance for 3"-4". What would it take for this to happen.



Moisture would have to hold together as it transfers East and surface temps will have to stay low.  Where it goes from freezing to above freezing will be the difference maker.

If the radar would stay like it is right now and just move dead East we would be in business.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 9, 2011)

i didnt order no extra meat


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 9, 2011)

Latest soundings from the 12z GFS are giving Atlanta 2.7" of snow by early morning...would be thrilled with those totals


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

mighty warm over here in norcorss...


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Most of this will not start until around midnight... will move into western sections by maybe 10-11.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Latest soundings from the 12z GFS are giving Atlanta 2.7" of snow by early morning...would be thrilled with those totals



Including us in Canton/Woodstock/Ackworth areas?


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## bigox911 (Feb 9, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Including us in Canton/Woodstock/Ackworth areas?



Just according to the GFS, it looks like the heavier precip may be closer to ATL...soundings for Chattanooga indicate 1.1"...but then again...who was calling for places in Arkansas to get 2 feet of snow??? Like the wizard said...about 12 hrs we'll start to find out what is in store for us


----------



## pbradley (Feb 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Just according to the GFS, it looks like the heavier precip may be closer to ATL...soundings for Chattanooga indicate 1.1"...but then again...who was calling for places in Arkansas to get 2 feet of snow??? Like the wizard said...about 12 hrs we'll start to find out what is in store for us



If I check back in tomorrow morning, will you be able to tell me whether it snowed or not?


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rea forecast discussion
national weather service birmingham al
1215 pm cst wed feb 9 2011

.update...winter weather discussion.

&&

.discussion...

Looking at trends upstream...and various mesoscale charts...i would
be a bit more comfortable if we upped our snow totals a bit for our
northwestern counties. Although this is a quick hitting system...
That hit seems to be a good honest uppercut. There may not be any
lag at all between the time the steady snow starts falling and the
time it starts accumulating late this afternoon into this evening.
Impressive snowfall rates noted in arkansas. And while i don`t
necessarily expect the totals they have gotten/are getting to be
equaled here...i get a sense that the system is outperforming
previous model solutions.will have updated graphics on our website and a new wsw text product
out within the hour. This update does not change the wsw area at
all...just refines the expected accumulations.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like more rain for us, down here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like more rain for us, down here.


I don't think you'll have another chance for an updated avatar pic...............


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Just according to the GFS, it looks like the heavier precip may be closer to ATL...soundings for Chattanooga indicate 1.1"...but then again...who was calling for places in Arkansas to get 2 feet of snow??? Like the wizard said...about 12 hrs we'll start to find out what is in store for us



Crazy stuff in Arkansas for sure! Watching TWC and they are getting hammered!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 9, 2011)

pbradley said:


> If I check back in tomorrow morning, will you be able to tell me whether it snowed or not?



Maybe...but I'm no meteorologist


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

National weather service birmingham al
1215 pm cst wed feb 9 2011

.update...winter weather discussion.

&&

.discussion...

Looking at trends upstream...and various mesoscale charts...*i would
be a bit more comfortable if we upped our snow totals a bit for our
northwestern counties*. Although this is a quick hitting system...
That hit seems to be a good honest uppercut. There may not be any
lag at all between the time the steady snow starts falling and the
time it starts accumulating late this afternoon into this evening.
Impressive snowfall rates noted in arkansas. And while i don`t
necessarily expect the totals they have gotten/are getting to be
equaled here...*i get a sense that the system is outperforming
previous model solutions*.

Will have updated graphics on our website and a new wsw text product
out within the hour. This update does not change the wsw area at
all...just refines the expected accumulations.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got the alert on my phone saying up 1 inch here in Clemson.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! Time to build a fire in the wood stove and watch for the snow tonight!!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Skooter92 said:


> Exactly.



HEEEEEYYYYY!!!!!
I know you!!!
What up Lawn Boy??!?!?


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

Key words in the weather advisory is that the system is outperforming the weather models.  I like their use of the term uppercut to describe the storm.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

FFC just won't buy in to more than 2" and probably for good reason.
Not sure I agree with all of this, but never the less, you guys know what 2" does to ATL.



> .WINTER WEATHER EVENT OVERVIEW AND UNCERTAINTIES...
> 
> OVERALL FORECAST REMAINS UNCHANGED FOR THE UPCOMING PACKAGE WITH
> GFS/ECMWF AND NAM12 BEGINNING TO HONE IN ON A SOLUTION WHICH IS
> ...


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Key words in the weather advisory is that the system is outperforming the weather models.  I like their use of the term uppercut to describe the storm.



Everytime you post I think... great avatar... great avatar...great avatar....... oh... did he type something?


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Everytime you post I think... great avatar... great avatar...great avatar....... oh... did he type something?



 eye candy is good


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Everytime you post I think... great avatar... great avatar...great avatar....... oh... did he type something?



I do the same.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone who wants to see snow...have a gander...wow







That is in Memphis TN


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it possible that with all those others getting  A LOT more than forcasted..We could to?


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Is it possible that with all those others getting  A LOT more than forcasted..We could to?



I am not sure it will mean more for us down stream but BMX has bumped up their totals and the FFC has too... 

We all know how well they did on January 9th with their 2-3" projections.

Christmas was the same way... 1-2" and we got 3"


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Everytime you post I think... great avatar... great avatar...great avatar....... oh... did he type something?



I was thinking the same thing today. Deermeat270, you done good with that one!!!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> I am not sure it will mean more for us down stream but BMX has bumped up their totals and the FFC has too...
> 
> We all know how well they did on January 9th with their 2-3" projections.
> 
> Christmas was the same way... 1-2" and we got 3"



so with that said I predict 3-4" for north of ATL


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 9, 2011)

Originally Posted by DDD  
As far as locations right now, North of I-20 I would say 2-3", south of I-20, lots of cold, cold rain. 



irishleprechaun said:


> ding, ding, ding...Although the LPS coming out of the plains then dipping into the lower MS valley before tracking NE is always hard to predict.  This is why you are seeing wide variation in the models.  Only thing is to either blend the average or go with the one that you feel has been the most accurate predicting these types of patterns.
> 
> Maybe I should throw a bunch of these similar patterns and outcomes over the last 10 years into our teradata platform and crunch some of my own analytics....



Both posted on 2/7...teradata don't lie


----------



## Skooter92 (Feb 9, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> HEEEEEYYYYY!!!!!
> I know you!!!
> What up Lawn Boy??!?!?




:waves: Nope, Lawn boys wifey!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 9, 2011)

skooter92 said:


> :waves: Nope, lawn boys wifey!



SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!

Hi honey!!!!!


ooooOOOOH noOOO!!!!
Thar's a deer in the front yard!
WITH HORNS!!

LOL


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello? I SAID at least 4"!!!


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

TWC is now saying 2" for metro ATL..this morning they said a dusting or so.  They said the further east this storm is heading it is no longer breaking apart and holding form 

The freeze line is pretty far south now and other places further down south in MS is getting snow. I think they said Jackson....


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> Hello? I SAID at least 4"!!!



I hope your prediction is right, that would be sweet!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2011)

Deer are out and feeding heavy..Right now..Something is gonna happen.


----------



## Priest (Feb 9, 2011)

Squirrels and birds just started going a little ape as well in Marietta


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Deer are out and feeding heavy..Right now..Something is gonna happen.



yep, it's been determined that we will get a little snow tonight.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2011)

let me get this scraite..... the deer and the squirrels are now reading the winter wever tread.....we're doomed.......


----------



## UncleStinky (Feb 9, 2011)

bring it on!


----------



## telco guy (Feb 9, 2011)

Turkeys also! Just got home and had 13 in the pasture feeding.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> let me get this scraite..... the deer and the squirrels are now reading the winter wever tread.....we're doomed.......



I've suspected all along that the deer are reading woodys.I quit posting when I was going to the club,and my success went way up


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> let me get this scraite..... the deer and the squirrels are now reading the winter wever tread.....we're doomed.......



Yes the deer were everywhere this morning, maybe they know something we don't.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep, it's been determined that we will get a little snow tonight.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

60 viewers....all time high for this thread...LOL


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD are we going to have a observation thread this time around??


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe south of I-20 will be the sweet spot this go round


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> let me get this scraite..... the deer and the squirrels are now reading the winter wever tread.....we're doomed.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2011)

*snow?*

Oh No, I'm so not prepared for this SNOW.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 9, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> 60 viewers....all time high for this thread...LOL



IIRC, I saw 155 in here at one time during last months snow jam.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh No, I'm so not prepared for this SNOW.


Thats plenty..Its supposed to melt pretty fast


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> IIRC, I saw 155 in here at one time during last months snow jam.



Correct, that was thread IV or V I believe


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh No, I'm so not prepared for this SNOW.



  

Thankfully, we've had so much snow up here this year that people aren't even doing the bread and milk frenzy thing any more. I stopped to buy beer and coffee this afternoon and the store wasn't even crowded. They're calling for 2"-3" here, ho-hum. Already had one of those earlier this week.


----------



## contender* (Feb 9, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Deer are out and feeding heavy..Right now..Something is gonna happen.



Counted 23 deer on my bus route this afternoon...


----------



## Priest (Feb 9, 2011)

contender* said:


> Counted 23 deer on my bus route this afternoon...



They pay full fare?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

Moisture is crumbling as it hits the AL/GA state line but it will get here eventually.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Feb 9, 2011)

25.06 said:


> Maybe south of I-20 will be the sweet spot this go round



I hope so. I'm about tired of it.


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

The deer were feeding right at dark this evening.  They did stay alot longer than normal.  We had squirrels all over the bird feeder, cardinals, doves, and whirley digits all over the place.  It was pretty cool.


----------



## challer (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, any new thoughts on totals?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

People in Alabama reporting snow falling with temps around 42 degrees.  Crazy!

Some are reporting it with temps around 45.


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

NWS in B'ham reporting light snow and 38 degrees at 6:53 EST


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> The deer were feeding right at dark this evening. They did stay alot longer than normal. We had squirrels all over the bird feeder, cardinals, doves, and whirley digits all over the place. It was pretty cool.


 
The heck with the critters. Who's that in your avatar?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

ground report of it just starting to snow in southern Birmingham


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 9, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh No, I'm so not prepared for this SNOW.



Dude.....clear some stuff off your counter.

J/K


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, if it is snowing in AL right now as I type with temps at 44 degrees, that should mean good stuff for us as temps will be lower once it gets here, correct?  As long as it stays together?

A lot of commas but who cares...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.dot.state.ga.us/informat...uments/Releases/2011/WinterWeather-2-9-11.pdf


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

It's 39.3 IMBY.  Why does this matter?  Cause Alabama is having to over come some high surface temps.  The longer the night goes the and the temp drops here before the moisture gets here the faster the column will cool and the snow can get to the surface.

My DP is 24.5

I am impressed with how much moisture is on the radar.  As long as it holds I think we are going to be in for some surprises.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> ground report of it just starting to snow in southern Birmingham



Keep us posted on your accumulation Ricky!Thanks!


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

It's snowing in Alabama with temps in the high 30's because the temps aloft are cold... really cold and the surface temps are not that cold.  

Temps in GA will cool faster because they will not have as far to go as the temps did in Alabama.  The warmth got trapped at the surface due to the sun being up and the cloud cover trapping the heat at the surface.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The heck with the critters. Who's that in your avatar?



Where have you been?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

So do you think areas below Macon could possibly get a surprise?  Our temps are already at or below places in AL getting snow right now?


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

45 degrees at Anniston and 34 at B'ham.  Temp dropped 4 degrees there in an hour.


----------



## baseballstar (Feb 9, 2011)

so DDD if this storm holds up we can exspect more snow???


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cleveland GA reporting snow.


----------



## rospaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Light snow in W Ellijay....


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

In griffin

Temperature        40.7 °F 
Relative Humidity      54.6 % 
Dew Point Temperature     25.6 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature      35.4 °F 
Atmospheric Pressure      30.00 in


----------



## Papa Scruff (Feb 9, 2011)

*Im new here , But been watchin for a while !! you guys are great!*




whitetaco02 said:


> So, if it is snowing in AL right now as I type with temps at 44 degrees, that should mean good stuff for us as temps will be lower once it gets here, correct?  As long as it stays together?
> 
> A lot of commas but who cares...


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 9, 2011)

In Pickens at 2800ft

Temperature 33.1 °F 
Relative Humidity 44.0 % 
Dew Point Temperature 13.5 °F 

Atmospheric Pressure 30.104 in


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

Its 35 in Thomson.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Where have you been?


 
Over on the board that is suppose to talk about the weather..


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 9, 2011)

Papa Scruff said:


>



Welcome to the Pit!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, what are your thoughts on this thing staying together?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

the temps,are the temps going to be a an issue?


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> DDD, what are your thoughts on this thing staying together?



Right now I am liking what I am seeing vs. the GFS solution from 2 days ago.  

I also like what I am seeing so it will prove Glenn Burns to be an idiot.  Which he is in this situation.

I bet off camera he turned on the tornado tracker just to check.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> It's 39.3 IMBY.  Why does this matter?  Cause Alabama is having to over come some high surface temps.  The longer the night goes the and the temp drops here before the moisture gets here the faster the column will cool and the snow can get to the surface.
> 
> My DP is 24.5
> 
> I am impressed with how much moisture is on the radar.  As long as it holds I think we are going to be in for some surprises.



So, I guess I DO need to go to the store to get bread and milk. BTW, What am I spose to do with that bread and milk?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmmmm,the temps in Griffin has went up 2 degrees


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 9, 2011)

by the looks of the radars the trough is pushing into dry air...the back side is moving east faster than the front side  is moving east.  That means the moisture is wringing out of the atmosphere, I think we struggle to see more than 2" of accumulation north or south of I20...


----------



## jf950y (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD are the temps going to be colder tomorrow than forecasted


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

A few flakes falling here on the AL line south of Bowdon, GA.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD, I have a question after looking at the radar.

All the rain that is to the SW of us, does that have a chance to switch over to snow?

I see the greens and blues but the temps where people are getting snow is crazy!  By the time it gets here we will be way cooler than them??

Make sense?


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 9, 2011)

In Pickens at 2800ft

Temperature 31.9 °F 
Relative Humidity 55.0 % 
Dew Point Temperature 17.5 °F 

Atmospheric Pressure 30.127 in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

ryork said:


> A few flakes falling here on the AL line south of Bowdon, GA.


 
Yep. You can't trust the colors on the radar for an event like this. The upper atmosphere is waaaaaaay cold and it should be a heavy wet snow falling which makes evaporation or conversion to rain in the mid levels difficult.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> DDD, I have a question after looking at the radar.
> 
> All the rain that is to the SW of us, does that have a chance to switch over to snow?
> 
> ...



The stuff moving from the SW right towards ATL is heavy and it is going to cool the column quickly and I do believe will set the stage for a decent snow.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

nickel back said:


> Hmmmm,the temps in Griffin has went up 2 degrees



same here.


----------



## the prospector (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet!!!!...sitting in jasper waiting


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2011)

Im in Gilmer county. Aint saw a flake yet.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> The stuff moving from the SW right towards ATL is heavy and it is going to cool the column quickly and I do believe will set the stage for a decent snow.



I  you right now.....


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Surface temps tell me this is going to be another just south of I-20 and northward event.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> The stuff moving from the SW right towards ATL is heavy and it is going to cool the column quickly and I do believe will set the stage for a decent snow.



Thanks


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Surface temps tell me this is going to be another just south of I-20 and northward event.



thats what its looking like


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Surface temps tell me this is going to be another just south of I-20 and northward event.



Then why is AL getting it good then when their surface temps are/were higher?


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guesstimates on accumulations yet DDD?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2011)

Ground is white here now.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> The stuff moving from the SW right towards ATL is heavy and it is going to cool the column quickly and I do believe will set the stage for a decent snow.



Are we going to have a observation thread as we did before once the snow starts falling? Or had you thought about it?


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing here....


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Then why is AL getting it good then when their surface temps are/were higher?



I am talking more about the heavier amounts.

I think on the back side of this thing you will eventually see some change over... it probably won't stick down your way, but you should see some flakes in the morning.


----------



## the prospector (Feb 9, 2011)

snowing on west side as well mountain pass


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Surface temps tell me this is going to be another just south of I-20 and northward event.


----------



## debo (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing here in Walker Co. grass is already covered


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 9, 2011)

the prospector said:


> snowing on west side as well mountain pass



I bet we see the same amount.


----------



## the prospector (Feb 9, 2011)

hope its a good 'un


----------



## nickel back (Feb 9, 2011)

here in griffin

Temperature 41.6 °F 
Relative Humidity 49.6 % 
Dew Point Temperature 24.2 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature 35.8 °F 
Atmospheric Pressure 30.02 in


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> I am talking more about the heavier amounts.
> 
> I think on the back side of this thing you will eventually see some change over... it probably won't stick down your way, but you should see some flakes in the morning.



Sounds good.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 9, 2011)

nothing yet between jasper and waleska


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

Snow falling at good clip now, flakes are still small though but some larger ones mixing in. Melting on contact, but is coming down enough to get things wet.  Temp is down to 39.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Yolanda even said we might see a few snowflakes down here in the mornin`. It`s 44 and rain` purty good now.


----------



## Skooter92 (Feb 9, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!
> 
> Hi honey!!!!!
> 
> ...


. 
:wub: OMG! You are too much! Lol! I'm still waiting on 
My personal ring tone. *giggle*


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 9, 2011)

ryork said:


> Snow falling at good clip now, flakes are still small though but some larger ones mixing in. Melting on contact, but is coming down enough to get things wet.  Temp is down to 39.



Yep same thing right up the road.


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

More intense now, flakes are getting larger too. Temp is dropping, we'll see how long before it starts to accumulate.


----------



## Minner (Feb 9, 2011)

Starting to cover the grass up in nwga!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 9, 2011)

First few flakes falling in Acworth


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 9, 2011)

still dry north of waleska


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2011)

Doppler shows rain here , but it is snowing !


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

nothing here, but the radar looks like its drying up.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Over on the board that is suppose to talk about the weather..



I said sumpin!


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 9, 2011)

Fox 5 comes on and the first thing I hear is....... "The snow we've been warning you about all week is almost here! We could see 2'' and more in some places! LOL what a joke!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Keep us posted on your accumulation Ricky!Thanks!



an inch so far and still coming down in B'ham,my parents live there,I'm in Gwinnett


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> nothing here, but the radar looks like its drying up.



WHAT radar are you looking at?  

No such thing dude.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> an inch so far and still coming down in B'ham,my parents live there,I'm in Gwinnett



Ricky, where do your parents live?


----------



## deermeat270 (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> WHAT radar are you looking at?
> 
> No such thing dude.



My weather rock pessimistic radar that I have been referring to all week.


----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

> Fox 5 comes on and the first thing I hear is....... "The snow we've been warning you about all week is almost here! We could see 2'' and more in some places! LOL what a joke!



You beat me to it!  

Moderate snow here now, larger flakes, everything but the concrete is starting to turn white.  Temp down to 36.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://stormscapelive.com./


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 9, 2011)

Light snow starting to fall on the Habersham/White County line.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing in Powder Town......


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Ricky, where do your parents live?



South Birmingham!


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got mix in Virginia Highlands area of Atlanta. 


Druid Hills, Atlanta
Elevation
1022 ft

40.8 °F
Wind(mph)
1.0
Snow


Pressure 30.17 in 
Visibility10.0 miles 
CloudsOvercast 5000 ft 
Moisture
Humidity49%
Rainfall0.00 in

Temperature
Windchill41 °F 
Dew Point 23 °F
Wind
Speed / Dir 1.0 mph from South Wind Gust 7.0 mph


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

SNOW!!!!!!! Sorta Westish of Dallas.


----------



## elvis*tcb (Feb 9, 2011)

Snow in Adairsville


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> an inch so far and still coming down in B'ham,my parents live there,I'm in Gwinnett



Thanx!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing in Northern Paulding / Dallas..


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

This is looking like this could really surprise some folks... they keep saying its going to be done by 6 AM.

I just don't see it.  It's still snowing back in MS.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Snowing in Powder Town......



I work in Powder Springs.  Anything sticking? or has it just started.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Snowing in Northern Paulding / Dallas..



CRAP!  Now I have to climb back out of my bed and go look for myself.  I was all warm and comfy too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> CRAP! Now I have to climb back out of my bed and go look for myself. I was all warm and comfy too.


 
That's it. WarmnFuzzyFx6...


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I work in Powder Springs.  Anything sticking? or has it just started.



Slightly sticking to bushes and trees, hasn't been snowing long.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2011)

rain and 39 in tha grove...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it. WarmnFuzzyFx6...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> CRAP!  Now I have to climb back out of my bed and go look for myself.  I was all warm and comfy too.



Gonna make a snow angel? Post up some pics!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Slightly sticking to bushes and trees, hasn't been snowing long.



Thank you!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 9, 2011)

Sleet in Lilburn !


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 9, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> SNOW!!!!!!! Sorta Westish of Dallas.



Are you happy now Kerstin?  All I know is, they better be able to deliver the kids new furniture tomorrow.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

Flurries just started here.


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretty rapid cooling happening.  I'm showing 34F in Carrolton and 42F in Atlanta.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 9, 2011)

It's on ,Like donkey kong! LOL


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2011)

bitteroot says its snowing in agyellavragus......


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

DDD said:


> Ricky, where do your parents live?


Southern Birmingham,Alabama(Homewood/Hoover)


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 9, 2011)

Walton county... Monroe weve got light flurries flowing already


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing in canton!


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

Major stickage here, too. Just so ya know.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 9, 2011)

finally a few flakes in waleska.  


DDD, looks like this disturbance has elongated more into a straight line front instead of a circulation.  I am guessing that we are going to see a NW to SE general movement (much like a summer squall line) and even though there is precip stretching west, the SE movement of the system is going to reduce some accumulations in north georgia.  The radar even show some breaking of precipitation around chattanooga down to dalton where it was heavy earlier.  Looks like 30 miles either side of I20 is going to get the heavier amounts this time.  What you think?


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing in Sharpsburg.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> finally a few flakes in waleska.
> 
> 
> DDD, looks like this disturbance has elongated more into a straight line front instead of a circulation.  I am guessing that we are going to see a NW to SE general movement (much like a summer squall line) and even though there is precip stretching west, the SE movement of the system is going to reduce some accumulations in north georgia.  The radar even show some breaking of precipitation around chattanooga down to rome where it was heavy earlier.  Looks like 30 miles either side of I20 is going to get the heavier amounts this time.  What you think?



Seems that way.  50 miles either side of I-20 seems the sweet spot in my mind.

Surface temps need to cool off to know exactly how much snow will fall out of the sky.  Need to get under one of those heavy bands to hit the jackpot.


----------



## J HESTER (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowing on the west side of Dawson County.


----------



## Swampslayr (Feb 9, 2011)

Snow covered grass here in Coosa, west of Rome!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds like a mix of sleet/snow on the deck. Big flakes starting to fall now though.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Feb 9, 2011)

39 degrees, and pouring big fluffy flakes from the sky in Acworth.


That's ground truth.................


----------



## rospaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Nate23 said:


> I've got mix in Virginia Highlands area of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> Thats a heck of a true statement! Some strange folks down that way!


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

rospaw said:


> Thats a heck of a true statement! Some strange folks down that way!



We've got a comedian on our hands...


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 9, 2011)

Temps are crashing here.... dropped 6 degrees in the last half hour.


----------



## usardog (Feb 9, 2011)

Flurries started about 20 min ago and are just now starting stick in Commerce. Thanks for the Early B-Day present DDD


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 9, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Temps are crashing here.... dropped 6 degrees in the last half hour.



7 degree drop here in the last 20 or so mins.


----------



## Priest (Feb 9, 2011)

Big puffy flakes in East Cobb where Woodstock, Marietta, and Roswell meet up.  Temp is falling fairly quickly as well.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2011)

Came through Jasper bout 30 min ago. Was coming a blizzard Hardly a thing here in Forsyth co.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lady on CBS just told me I'm only gonna get an inch of snow, if that!  And the WhizOmeter rating on WXIA is a 4!!!....


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 9, 2011)

Mixing with sleet here in monroe


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

Speak up DDD...can I 'spect to waked up happy???


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 9, 2011)

starting to mix and change here in Lagrange


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> And the *WhizOmeter* rating on WXIA is a 4!!!....


 
Sheeesh, everytime I hear or see that term I have to go to the bathroom..


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 9, 2011)

Starting to stick here in Habersham


----------



## Worley (Feb 9, 2011)

*Snow*

Snowing steady now in Pendergrass.  Thanks DDD again for making this a fun event to follow.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheeesh, everytime I hear or see that term I have to go to the bathroom..



Actually, I think it's the dumbest thing evah--I hate that wizometer thing.


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## ryork (Feb 9, 2011)

> And the WhizOmeter rating on WXIA is a 4!!!



 This nonsense cracks me up.  I can remember watching Guy Sharpe "say the weather" as my granddaddy used to say.  No wizometers, VIPIRs, models etc.  Mrs. Flora Spivey who lived in a house where the Dollar General/Subway strip is between O'Charleys and Hampton Inn in Carrollton would call in with a report.  I miss that!  Guess I'm getting old.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 9, 2011)

Giant flakes now here in Dallas. If this keeps up it won't take long to accumulate.


----------



## cmarkwillix (Feb 9, 2011)

It started to snow here in the Vinson Mtn. area south of Rockmart about 3.5 hours ago. At first it was heavy wet flakes sort of floating the air. I just stepped out for a smoke for the first time since it started and the flakes are now really small and mixed with really small sleet pellets but it's coming down much harder. The yard is covered with a good dusting as are the cars. It's colder than a well digger's butt out there. Temp shows 34 in Rockmart proper (measured from Cartersville airport). Being higher in elevation up here on the mountain it's got to be below freezing. With that ground report given, as much as I hate this crap, I do appreciate all you folks do and the time you have given to keep us abreast of all of these storms. I realize the dedication it takes for you to keep this going. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going crawl in bed until Spring arrives. Goodnight.


----------



## Priest (Feb 9, 2011)

Priest said:


> Big puffy flakes in East Cobb where Woodstock, Marietta, and Roswell meet up.  Temp is falling fairly quickly as well.


Now sticking to cars, porch, and my driveway.  Air temp is still 37 though.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

not a drop of nothing here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

This system is pushing out fast. It wouldn't surprise me in the least to wake up to blue sky in the morning.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 10, 2011)

We aren't even to freezing yet and a lot of the precip is through already.  Making me wonder how much accumulation we will end up with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> We aren't even to freezing yet and a lot of the precip is through already. Making me wonder how much accumulation we will end up with.


 
I'll be surprised to even see a dusting on my side of town in the morning. We'll see in a few hours, that's for sure.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 10, 2011)

Coming down at a good clip in Canton now. Deck, hot tub, etc is all white now. In between 32-33, temp has dropped about 5 degrees in the last hour or so.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

been a flat 35 here for awhile. rain a little while ago, but...no white stuff yet.

kinda funny how it went from 40 to 35, and from 35 to 40, and now back to 35....since dark.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

ohhhh i take that back, we're back to rain again, with just a _tiny_ bit of snow if you stare long enough and get cross eyed just right.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice big fluffy flakes now coming down really good here in Canton!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Nice big fluffy flakes now coming down really good here in Canton!



do me a favor please.. get a fan, take it outside, aim it southeast just slightly, and turn it on. thank you.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> do me a favor please.. get a fan, take it outside, aim it southeast just slightly, and turn it on. thank you.



LOL, now that was funny!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> LOL, now that was funny!



musta worked, we're down to 34 and snow. not sticking though.


----------



## HenryHunter (Feb 10, 2011)

slip said:


> do me a favor please.. get a fan, take it outside, aim it southeast just slightly, and turn it on. thank you.



Slip must just be missing it cause our yard is covered in mcdonough (kelleytown area)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like the good stuff is falling about 50 mile south of ATL right now.  Anyone down there care to report?  Is it cooling down?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

getting it pretty good here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be surprised to even see a dusting on my side of town in the morning. We'll see in a few hours, that's for sure.


 
Just looked outside, better than 3/4 inch down now. So much for just a dusting!!!  DOHHH!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2011)

the weather channel - "33 and light rain"


pfft we're at about a half inch of snow now, maybe more.


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 10, 2011)

33 and slushpuppy mix falling in NW Coweta. Not much sticking.


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2011)

Just made into work...Roads and sidewalks are clear nothing sticking at all. Had about an inch at the house but the closer I got to Alpharetta the less snow was on the ground.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2011)

just looked out 1" on the ground and the driveway is covered.  Big wet flakes.


----------



## usardog (Feb 10, 2011)

just looked out. about 1 1/2 on my wifes car. in commerce


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 10, 2011)

The ground is covered good and still snowing pretty hard just south of griffin.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 10, 2011)

Not to my surprise, nothing here in Woodstock.  Barely a dusting.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 10, 2011)

Wrong thread...oops.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 10, 2011)

FT.Gordon is just now getting snow on vehicle windows


----------



## nickel back (Feb 10, 2011)

25.06 said:


> The ground is covered good and still snowing pretty hard just south of griffin.



Jimmy said there is more snow down his way....(Butler county I think)


roads looked good on the way to work from Griffin


----------



## LibertyLady (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, ok...I didn't beg hard enough.....I got *some* snow...but not near enough!


----------



## Half-Pint (Feb 10, 2011)

*Expected snow*

NOAA didn't have snow listed for Dublin until some time after midnight. Now it's 100% chance rain/snow after 7AM.  Scratch that.... just changed to 40%! Oh well, the webcam at GCSU in Milledgeville plainly has some snow on the ground. yippee!   

http://www.gcsu.edu/sga/webcam.htm


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 10, 2011)

About an inch here in high falls.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty on the ground, just not slowing the world down today, and I really needed it to.


----------



## HammerG26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Light dusting here in Canton - really disappointed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

LibertyLady said:


> Ok, ok...I didn't beg hard enough.....I got *some* snow...but not near enough!


 
I hope you are very patient. To the tune of 8 or 9 months of waiting!!


----------



## blondiega1 (Feb 10, 2011)

We got a dusting IMBY.
35 degrees this morning according to my back porch thermometer.

(Dallas)


.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 10, 2011)

ended up with about 2" in Winterville.....


----------



## marknga (Feb 10, 2011)

Cold rain in Warner Robins that has pretty much moved on thru.
Looking forward to some warm (well warmer) sunny days.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 10, 2011)

We got a dusting in Thomson. The little one in playing in it before I take her to school.


----------



## ryork (Feb 10, 2011)

DDD, think you called it correctly.  We're approx 20 miles S of I-20.  2.5 - 3 inches.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2011)

Got an inch IMBY and that's good enough for me. I was able to drive the one hour trip to work in a winter wonderland because the roads were in great shape. Scenery was awesome!


----------



## spotman (Feb 10, 2011)

Ended up with about 1.5" in SW Coweta. Ready for spring now!


----------



## topfuelgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

It was a beautiful drive from Yorkville to Thornton Road this morning.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 10, 2011)

Nothing at all here in Clemson, 37 degrees


----------



## K80 (Feb 10, 2011)

fulldraw74 said:


> ended up with about 2" in Winterville.....



We just got a dusting in my part of Franklin County.

I think that 50 miles from I 20 was a pretty good call.  Fulldraw is ~30 miles from I 20 and I'm just a hair over 50 miles.


----------



## Priest (Feb 10, 2011)

At work in Kennesaw... we still have flurries.  about 1" on the ground, clear, damp roads.


----------



## J HESTER (Feb 10, 2011)

1/2 inch on the west sideof Dawson County.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Feb 10, 2011)

A little less than 1/2" in Lilburn. Scenery is awesome !


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 10, 2011)

I estimate about 2" on the South side of Cumming...? No snow on the roads, but a super thin super SLICK covering of ice, almost put myself in the ditch a few times.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

1/2" in Atlanta 1 mile north of I 20.  Looked like it was better to the south last night on radar.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 10, 2011)

Right at 2" in IMBY here in Cleveland this morning......


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 10, 2011)

not enough for me.....next thread....


----------



## Money man (Feb 10, 2011)

This snow is like my good looks.....fading quickly.


----------



## DDD (Feb 10, 2011)

FFC


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 10, 2011)

That's one crazy looking dark blue line.  Did someone decide to just doodle some lines?

I know I didn't see an inch and I'm a good ways north of the dark blue line.


----------



## cjones (Feb 10, 2011)

Appx 1 - 1.5" just southeast of Fayetteville.  Nothing on the roads.


----------



## tybery (Feb 10, 2011)

Great call DDD. You think we will have another shot in March?


----------



## aquaholic (Feb 10, 2011)

*DDD  you got it going on*

Good 2 inches in good hope


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2011)

DDD does it look as if will be the last chance of winter weather?


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 10, 2011)

1.5" in East Pickens.


----------



## mountainpass (Feb 10, 2011)

David Chandley just said that snow will start here at 4am and continue until 11am. Nothing like what we just had but flurry action most of the morning should be fun.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful snow on the ground, not a lot but so pretty.. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## K80 (Feb 10, 2011)

So, is this the end of the mess (snow/wet/cold)?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2011)

K80 said:


> So, is this the end of the mess (snow/wet/cold)?


 
How old are you? How long have you lived in Georgia? Why would you ask that question????


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 10, 2011)

K80 said:


> So, is this the end of the mess (snow/wet/cold)?



I'm no weather guy but I wouldn't bet the farm till mid March.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 10, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> posted 02/07....The models are showing snow/ice Wens/Thurs but then a rapid warm up on sat/sun...possibly upper 60's.  If it does snow it won't last long.  Again, this trough pushing through needs to drag down some cold air and get it in place for the LPS forming in the upper rockies currently.  That LPS will move into central LA by early Wens morning.  Currently it does not appear that the LPS will deepen and tap a ton of gulf moisture.  Looks like it will initially be a deep "wrinkle" in the atmosphere and it will become more shallow as it lifts up the east coast.  It won't pull cold air in behind it, more like it will allow a south flow in all levels of the atmosphere and usher in warmer temps by the weekend.   This will not be a re-run of the January storm...




Dang, not bad for several days ago...guess those weather & climate elective courses did actually teach me somthing...  ken cook is just now catching up


----------



## K80 (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How old are you? How long have you lived in Georgia? Why would you ask that question????



u'sa sopposed to play along to burst the bubble of the newbies that keep beggin for snow...


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 11, 2011)

jonkayak said:


> I'm no weather guy but I wouldn't bet the farm till mid March.




Seems like I remember snow on April 1st one year.


----------



## DDD (Feb 11, 2011)

It's time to thaw out.

While the NAO is supposed to go negative towards the end of February, it might be time to call off the snow dogs.

If we were to get a storm in March it would be the 3rd year in a row we have had snow in March.  Chances are slim this will happen.

La Nina seems to finally be taking it's grip starting this weekend.

I am getting the truck washed tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 11, 2011)

DDD, it has been a down right PLEASURE
 to follow along these past few months. Hope you are right and we don't need another winter weather thread. Folks here at work ask "what does DDD say today?" all the time now. Nobody talks about 2, 5, 11, or TWC at all. Even have a few more members here because of you. Thanks Pal


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks DDD it has been a great journey.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Feb 14, 2011)

DDD- Thanks for the winter weather updates! Now its time to go fishin!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 14, 2011)

My lil girl practiced softball this weekend on dry dirt!!  I'm addicted, so bring on the  heat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> My lil girl practiced softball this weekend on dry dirt!! I'm addicted, so bring on the heat!!


 
Don't get too comfortable with that dry stuff..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't get too comfortable with that dry stuff..



It'll get cold again as well........ always does.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Do any of you weather guys have a prediction for this summer? We don't have irrigation at deer camp. Was wondering if yall think it will be dry and hot this year.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 15, 2011)

you can count on hot and a dry spell


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

I predict this spring will be kinda cool at first and maybe a lil moist with occasional windy/stormy days.... followed by a hotter trend as we extend into the later months and then it will get just down right hot throughout the summer... but don't worry.. I also think that around the end of September we will see temps start to cool a bit and trend towards a much colder period for the following weeks leading up to Thanksgiving....


lot of weather were having....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I predict this spring will be kinda cool at first and maybe a lil moist with occasional windy/stormy days.... followed by a hotter trend as we extend into the later months and then it will get just down right hot throughout the summer... but don't worry.. I also think that around the end of September we will see temps start to cool a bit and trend towards a much colder period for the following weeks leading up to Thanksgiving....
> 
> 
> lot of weather were having....


 
A true sage in his field I tell ya!!!


----------



## Resica (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I predict this spring will be kinda cool at first and maybe a lil moist with occasional windy/stormy days.... followed by a hotter trend as we extend into the later months and then it will get just down right hot throughout the summer... but don't worry.. I also think that around the end of September we will see temps start to cool a bit and trend towards a much colder period for the following weeks leading up to Thanksgiving....
> 
> 
> lot of weather were having....



Really going out on a limb on this one!!



Gonna be 35 here today, 45 tomorrow, 55 on Thursday and 65 on Friday. Back in the 40's Sat.


----------



## cjones (Feb 16, 2011)

Resica said:


> Really going out on a limb on this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be 35 here today, 45 tomorrow, 55 on Thursday and 65 on Friday. Back in the 40's Sat.



A couple of co-workers of mine were in Iowa last week.  One of them called and said "I know why you moved south.  It's -5 here this morning with a wind chill of -25."  I said "Now you understand what I mean when I say 'booger-freezing cold'".

Not missing the Iowa 'real' winter at ALL this year.  Top down in the Jeep in FEBRUARY!?  Just maybe...


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I predict this spring will be kinda cool at first and maybe a lil moist with occasional windy/stormy days.... followed by a hotter trend as we extend into the later months and then it will get just down right hot throughout the summer... but don't worry.. I also think that around the end of September we will see temps start to cool a bit and trend towards a much colder period for the following weeks leading up to Thanksgiving....
> 
> 
> lot of weather were having....



I guess I should have more specific. Do ya'll think it will be hotter and drier than normal like it has been the last couple of years.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> I guess I should have more specific. Do ya'll think it will be hotter and drier than normal like it has been the last couple of years.



If you take the a little from some of the top forums.. Coffee driveler, big foots, Political, duck hunting, fly fishin, and add just a tad of stuff from the cafe.... you'll find that few of us know what the crap we are talkin about...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> I guess I should have more specific. Do ya'll think it will be hotter and drier than normal like it has been the last couple of years.


 
If we were that good would we be on here handing out information for free?? Heck even the pro's can't nail down climatalogical predictions that accurately that far in advance.


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 16, 2011)

Kick this winter weather stuff to the curb and lets break out the Spring weather threads..... (I hope!!!!!!)


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2011)

YELP...im ready for spring


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> YELP...im ready for spring



Same here... Just picked up a new Flextone Tramp Stamp pot call today.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 16, 2011)

As much as I love this weather, i do not think that we are in the clear yet.  I can remember some nasty stuff showing up in march over the years...i hope not but who knows


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I predict this spring will be kinda cool at first and maybe a lil moist with occasional windy/stormy days.... followed by a hotter trend as we extend into the later months and then it will get just down right hot throughout the summer... but don't worry.. I also think that around the end of September we will see temps start to cool a bit and trend towards a much colder period for the following weeks leading up to Thanksgiving....
> 
> 
> lot of weather were having....



   I agree with your long-range forecast, except I also predict scattered to region-wide darkness most nights throughout the period. This darkness will gradually diminish in duration up until about the middle of June, then gradully become more pronounced, peaking in duration about next December.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I agree with your long-range forecast, except I also predict scattered to region-wide darkness most nights throughout the period. This darkness will gradually diminish in duration up until about the middle of June, then gradully become more pronounced, peaking in duration about next December.



Us hillbillies think alike......


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I predict this spring will be kinda cool at first and maybe a lil moist with occasional windy/stormy days.... followed by a hotter trend as we extend into the later months and then it will get just down right hot throughout the summer... but don't worry.. I also think that around the end of September we will see temps start to cool a bit and trend towards a much colder period for the following weeks leading up to Thanksgiving....
> 
> 
> lot of weather were having....





NCHillbilly said:


> I agree with your long-range forecast, except I also predict scattered to region-wide darkness most nights throughout the period. This darkness will gradually diminish in duration up until about the middle of June, then gradully become more pronounced, peaking in duration about next December.



Yall sure know your trends


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yall sure have no friends...


 


I fis it...


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I fis it...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yall sure know your trends



And we can both pick "Blackberry Blossom" at high speed in the key of G.


----------



## Resica (Feb 20, 2011)

70 degrees here 2 days ago. Calling for 1-3 inches of snow tonight and 3-5 tomorrow night!! Been awhile.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 21, 2011)

We are still due for a mid march ice storm!


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 21, 2011)

DDD is no where to be seen
Soon all will be warm and green
No more snow, or sleet or ice
The heat will set in like a searing vice

So woe is doe at the pass of winter
He hates the heat like a  infected splinter
With it comes the bugs and snakes
And nothing to hunt except the shade

So we wait and pine for next years threads
As dreams of rush hour chaos fill our heads
Adieu to Winter Weather my friends
It's time to fry in heat with no end......................


----------



## DDD (Feb 21, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> DDD is no where to be seen
> Soon all will be warm and green
> No more snow, or sleet or ice
> The heat will set in like a searing vice
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

I know one sure fire-100 percent method to bring on another freezin` cold spell...


----------



## DDD (Feb 21, 2011)

Just so ya'll know... the long range GFS and the NAO say old man winter will ride back into town in a big way.  

Have to wait and see.  

I will say this, this winter is a hybrid and not traditional at all.  No telling what March could hold.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I know one sure fire-100 percent method to bring on another freezin` cold spell...



planting the garden right now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

slip said:


> planting the garden right now?





Yep! That will do it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

slip said:


> planting the garden right now?





Nicodemus said:


> Yep! That will do it.


It is about the right time to plant taters!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is about the right time to plant taters!!





Taters shoulda been planted Valentines Day.  Garden peas too.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 21, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just so ya'll know... the long range GFS and the NAO say old man winter will ride back into town in a big way.
> 
> Have to wait and see.
> 
> I will say this, this winter is a hybrid and not traditional at all.  No telling what March could hold.



Could there be chaos? I love the chaos.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Taters shoulda been planted Valentines Day.  Garden peas too.


I haven't looked at the almanac this year!!.......Been too busy at work, and with training days with Tucker!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just so ya'll know... the long range GFS and the NAO say old man winter will ride back into town in a big way.
> 
> Have to wait and see.
> 
> I will say this, this winter is a hybrid and not traditional at all.  No telling what March could hold.


 Tease!


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 21, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just so ya'll know... the long range GFS and the NAO say old man winter will ride back into town in a big way.
> 
> Have to wait and see.
> 
> I will say this, this winter is a hybrid and not traditional at all. No telling what March could hold.


 
Your right, some of the worst weather I can remember has been in March. It can go either way in a hurry.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tease!



Hey Keebs - just noticed your sig. If you stalk him, he'll just change his name..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Hey Keebs - just noticed your sig. If you stalk him, he'll just change his name..


 He can run, but he can't hide from Keebs!


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He can run, but he can't hide from Keebs!



Get em' Keebs........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Get em' Keebs........


He be my "shuggums",  what can I say??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just so ya'll know... the long range GFS and the NAO say old man winter will ride back into town in a big way.
> 
> Have to wait and see.
> 
> I will say this, this winter is a hybrid and not traditional at all.  No telling what March could hold.



Mebe the 2nd half of March will bring on the nice weather? PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Feb 24, 2011)

Well... all good things must come to an end.  

I don't think I have ever seen such a quick transition from cold winter to warm spring, but folks, we got it.

All the cold weather haters got their wish.  LOL    I knew something was up when the grass was growing in my yard in the first 2 weeks of February.  Mother Nature knows so much more than we do.

I go back to the Fall when people started killing deer.  The deer this year had the most fat on them I had seen in a long time.  If you look at it, from November to February it stayed cold.  Day in and day out.  Those deer needed that extra fat to endure day in and day out.

  Very, very interesting winter.  The last 3 winters have been awesome compared to the 10 years before them.

Global Warming?  No way.  If that were true, we were experiencing global warming from 1981-1988.  It simply is hog wash.

What we have experienced in February I believe is what forecasters thought was going to happen all winter long and they were wrong, but came to fruition late in the back half of winter.

I stretch my periscope way down into July and August.... I don't want to hear ANY belly aching from those of you who were tired of winter, because the summer is going to make up for all those cold months.  Gonna be a hot one.

Unless something happens and I don't anticipate that happening, the WW Thread will stop on VI.  What a ride!

White Christmas, BIG snow in January, an inch in February... and consistant cold socked in here all winter.  

My favorite comments this winter were:

"Wow 100+ people viewing one thread..."  Then the server crashed a few times.  That rocks.  

"We are like those people running behind Forrest Gump..."
"Shhhh... he's gonna say something!"   

So the spring rides into town and Miguel gets to step up to the mic.  He's the man on storms.  I am learning the ways of the twisties, but Miguel is in his wheel house with those.

Been fun ya'll.  Loved every second of it.


----------



## marknga (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks DDD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking at DDD's avatar I think I'm going to refuse to do anymore STS reports until he takes me fishing...


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you DDD. You have a whole bunch of new believers after this winter. They all say to heck with the local media, what does DDD say. I been tryin to tell'm for a long time.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks DDD, it has been fun watching the weather on here. 
Don't count out March, it can be a real bear sometimes. The worst snow I have ever seen was in March.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 24, 2011)

So, how much can I expect at my house?


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 24, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well... all good things must come to an end.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen such a quick transition from cold winter to warm spring, but folks, we got it.
> 
> ...



I sincerely enjoyed hanging on every single thread DDD and you are the man! At Coweta Fire when the weather turns cold and snow and ice maybe in the forecast, know you are riding along with the guys on B Shift, 1st Battalion Engine 1, Truck 1 and Rescue 1, and you definately had me and my guys prepared a couple times this year! Thanks for you hard work, time and awesome forecast!

Now its time to boot you out of the rig until next winter and pick up Miguel for the spring time boomers! 
Bring it on!!!


----------



## challer (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks DDD.  I hope next year's winter will be as much fun as this one.  Enjoy the spring and summer and I will look forward to some winter storm forecasting next year.  Miguel - Let me know when to head for cover down in the basement this spring and summer.  Thanks again.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 24, 2011)

It was a great year!!! I will be looking foward to WW I next winter!!!
Now is time to follow Miguel and the things that twist!!


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 24, 2011)

So can I go ahead and plant my garden?



DDD said:


> Well... all good things must come to an end.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen such a quick transition from cold winter to warm spring, but folks, we got it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> So can I go ahead and plant my garden?


 
April 15th....  Or Easter if you go by the old timers rule, which will be in March this year.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Easter...*

Easter is April 24, 2011.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2011)

CanyonHunter said:


> Easter is April 24, 2011.


 
Oops, you're correct. Ash Wednesday is March 9th.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 24, 2011)

It aints over!Good job guys!


----------



## Resica (Feb 25, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well... all good things must come to an end.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen such a quick transition from cold winter to warm spring, but folks, we got it.
> 
> ...


Isn't it always?


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks DDD it's been a blast! I was caught in that storm on Monday in Pittsburg and because of all the storms we had down here this year I already had practice driving on slippery roads. Bring on the THUNDER!!


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks DDD it was fun, but I'm loving this weather we're having now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks DDD. Enjoyed hanging out with you this winter. You are the man!  Guess I'll see ya next winter.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank DDD It's been a blast


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2011)

Somebody told me ol Ken mentioned some snow today on tv..Any truth to that?????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey DDD, how do you think these folks would feel about the severe thread and the winter weather thread both buzzing around the 10th of this month??


----------



## telco guy (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey DDD, how do you think these folks would feel about the severe thread and the winter weather thread both buzzing around the 10th of this month??



What cha thinkin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

telco guy said:


> What cha thinkin?



18z is running right now. I'll let you know in about an hour or so.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2011)

I know ya'll aint calling for winter weater


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I know ya'll aint calling for winter weater



Not at the moment. There is very cold air chasing the next system coming in on Thursday, but the moisture and cold don't coincide,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not at the moment. There is very cold air chasing the next system coming in on Thursday, but the moisture and cold don't coincide,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.



Oh Please don't let it happen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh Please don't let it happen



We need DDD to quit fishin long enough to give us his take on it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess he will stop fishin if he cant get his boat out for the snow


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2011)

I ain`t plantin` my spring garden yet, but I need one more good cold spell so I can cook one more good pot of chili.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

It's gonna be 36 down your way tonight Nick. Is that cold enough?


----------



## david w. (Mar 6, 2011)

It sure is getting cold outside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> It sure is getting cold outside.



gonna be 31 up our way David. Maybe a little colder where you are.

Ooops, sorry 34 for you tonight David.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be 36 down your way tonight Nick. Is that cold enough?





Yessir Buddy!! A big pot will be put on in the mornin`, to simmer all day. Come on by tomorrow evenin` and help yourself!!


----------



## Resica (Mar 6, 2011)

Snowing heavy up at the cabin right now. 54 degrees here at home and raining.


----------



## DDD (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey DDD, how do you think these folks would feel about the severe thread and the winter weather thread both buzzing around the 10th of this month??



Nah, I don't think so.  Looking at the models this morning, it warms up really fast behind the cold front.

Cold chasing the moisture never plays out.

However, the frost on the truck this morning was a surprised because I thought the wind was going to blow last night and keep it off of everything.  I was wrong.

I don't see anything down the pipe either.  Long range stuff looks very 60-70's and flat.  But the long range models really stink at long range during transition times of the year.

I heard KM say that this spring was supposed to be a whole lot more active than last spring.  Spring last year was BOOOORRRRINNNNNNGGGGG.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2011)

We had about an inch of snow yesterday morning that melted off below about 3,000' and the ground was white again this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey DDD!!!! We missed it bro'. We had severe weather and now it's snowin up on Springer..

Here's a post from GW that Wade put up.

"Just thought I'd brag that it's been flurrying all day, but now the temp is down to 32 and the roof is starting to turn white!
21 days in a row that we didn't get down to freezing, now in the last week we've been below freezing 3 days, had 7 inches of rain, and now a dusting of snow. . . crazy March weather!"


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 11, 2011)

I was hunting tonight in Gilmer county..Was sleeting and snowing with some rain mixed in..Was not sticking though..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2011)

We got about an inch of global warming this morning, still blowing snow showers.


----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2011)

Calling for 3-6 at the cabin tonight and tomorrow, we'll see.


----------

